# Tips: Android Tablet Tipping Sign



## steveK2016

*My Wallpaper Slideshow*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubeecube.slideshowwallpaper&hl=en
$0.00

So I've been looking for a good slideshow app to use on my headrest tablet.

The biggest thing I wanted to do was offer the same message I was doing on page, but have it rotated. Why? Because I was worried about Ghosting as well as the message becoming bland as they stare at the same screen for a 5-10 min trip. With a slideshow, it would rotate at least refresh every X seconds.

What I've been doing is setting the Tablet to go to sleep after 5 minutes and would turn it on as I see the pax approach the vehicle. So many times, i forget to turn it on. Now I can just keep it constantly running in the back.

This app does something interesting that sold me: It's your actual wallpaper that is the slide show. This was great for me because I want my pax to still be able to select YouTube or Pandora if they want to use the tablet but otherwise, they rotate through the slides.

I created a slide that simpsonsverytall recommended in another thread, *Tipping Hall of Fame*, so I may test this out this weekend and see how well it does. All stock photos, hopefully no one looks too much in detail, haha, though it doesn't look obvious that they're all different cars...

*Newest Slide*









The space above "Stream Music!" is where the YouTube, Pandora and Chrome apps appear...

Constructive criticism or slide suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Danny3xd

Wow Steve. Looks pretty cool. Wonder if Uber would let you use some of their content? Slide show of your happy passengers then a Uber commercial, back to happy passengers. People are flattered when you ask for a picture for some thing like this.

Seriously, very cool!

Not as professional as your set up, but I thought games or news feeds when I was considering that app. (am tired and can't think of the app's name?) 
Ya really got me wanting to do just that. Looks like a pro's pro! (LoL, an Uber pro)


----------



## steveK2016

Danny3xd said:


> Wow Steve. Looks pretty cool. Wonder if Uber would let you use some of their content? Slide show of your happy passengers then a Uber commercial, back to happy passengers. People are flattered when you ask for a picture for some thing like this.
> 
> Seriously, very cool!
> 
> Not as professional as your set up, but I thought games or news feeds when I was considering that app. (am tired and can't think of the app's name?)
> Ya really got me wanting to do just that. Looks like a pro's pro! (LoL, an Uber pro)


Being a graphic designer by trade helps!


----------



## Danny3xd

Keep coming back to look at your pics. Seriously cool work & setup.

Ya could sell that as a complete set. Pre-loaded tablet w/ software and chargers etc. I know I would be enticed.


----------



## Danny3xd

If it wouldn't be to much trouble, and if you had time to spare. Would really like to read just how your set up is, set up. Parts and software. LOL, with 8x10 color glossy pictures with circles and arrows pointing out the significant parts? (From Alice's restaurant)


I'm brain dead tired. So probably rambling. (more than usual)


----------



## steveK2016

Danny3xd said:


> If it wouldn't be to much trouble, and if you had time to spare. Would really like to read just how your set up is, set up. Parts and software. LOL, with 8x10 color glossy pictures with circles and arrows pointing out the significant parts? (From Alice's restaurant)
> 
> I'm brain dead tired. So probably rambling. (more than usual)


What, give away my new patented Uber Tipping Machine?!

I'll put something together, if not this weekend maybe next depending on my schedule.

So first night out with the tablet, here are the takeaways:


70% Tipping Rate
13 Passengers
9 Tipped

46% Rated Trips
6 Five Star Ratings
No Negative Ratings

$79 Total
$8.77 average per tip
$6.07 average across all trips
$74 Cash
$5 Square Reader

Had a lot of positive response to the "Tipping Hall of Fame"
I kept forgetting to ask if they wanted to be on there, remembered on one that gave a $20 but she declined.
More people took note of the Tablet and used it
Oh and this...


----------



## JimKE

Great thread Steve! I have a Square on order and was wondering how to incorporate something like this on my iPad or mini. What do you use to hold the tablet?

I will probably add a slide for pre-scheduled XL/Plus rides. 

Another possibility would be upcoming local events. We used to have a popular bumper sticker here that said "Miami IS a Festival!" because we have so many, especially in our Winter (temps plunge into the 60's) and Spring. 

I might also throw in a few slides with local scenes: SoBe, Everglades National Park, Florida Keys, etc.


----------



## steveK2016

JimKE said:


> Great thread Steve! I have a Square on order and was wondering how to incorporate something like this on my iPad or mini. What do you use to hold the tablet?
> 
> I will probably add a slide for pre-scheduled XL/Plus rides.
> 
> Another possibility would be upcoming local events. We used to have a popular bumper sticker here that said "Miami IS a Festival!" because we have so many, especially in our Winter (temps plunge into the 60's) and Spring.
> 
> I might also throw in a few slides with local scenes: SoBe, Everglades National Park, Florida Keys, etc.


I use this for my tablet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20

I like it because it keeps it very tight and close to the headrest. It's thick, industrial strength velcro. No one is going to take that bad boy.

So I thought, maybe my true tipping success is the fact that I'm driving Select on X, so many of the pax that are starting to tip see the value that they ordered X but got a Select vehicle. With that in mind, I wanted to emphasis that they got a luxury vehicle...










I also liked your idea about local events. The Atlanta Falcons are playing tonight, so I made this slide for before/during the game:










And if they win I'll switch it to this:


----------



## PCH5150

Very cool, and well executed!


----------



## Danny3xd

Uber cool, Steve.

Wait, your being cool, sharing and all around good guy and forum-mate!?

I'm telling!!!!

No, seriously, Thanks Man.


----------



## steveK2016

Danny3xd said:


> Uber cool, Steve.
> 
> Wait, your being cool, sharing and all around good guy and forum-mate!?
> 
> I'm telling!!!!
> 
> No, seriously, Thanks Man.


I won't share my fishing holes, but educating pax about tipping will only benefit everyone.

If I can help others be as good at converting pax into full time tippers, that'll help me out in the long run as well!


----------



## Danny3xd

Exactly! And good job Brodder!

And just whats your angle, here! Who sent you? who you working for!? Shill!!!!!!

(was funny in my head. Almost all the voices laughed, too)


----------



## Danny3xd

steveK2016 said:


> What, give away my new patented Uber Tipping Machine?!
> 
> I'll put something together, if not this weekend maybe next depending on my schedule.
> 
> So first night out with the tablet, here are the takeaways:
> 
> 
> 70% Tipping Rate
> 13 Passengers
> 9 Tipped
> 
> 46% Rated Trips
> 6 Five Star Ratings
> No Negative Ratings
> 
> $79 Total
> $8.77 average per tip
> $6.07 average across all trips
> $74 Cash
> $5 Square Reader
> 
> Had a lot of positive response to the "Tipping Hall of Fame"
> I kept forgetting to ask if they wanted to be on there, remembered on one that gave a $20 but she declined.
> More people took note of the Tablet and used it
> Oh and this...


 Freaki' WOW!

I did not see that coming, that it would be that successful.

Ya know I have been thinking long about a courier/pizza delivery, all in one kit. Phone mount, spotlight. But you could work a deal and buy in bulk all the above add tablet, that software I still can't think of. (wut the hell is it?)

Your an energetic, go-geter-er, lol.

Oh! how did you mount the tablet? And I strongly suggest for all of us and the "kit" magnetic phone mount. Holds secure and pops right off. Especially good for pizza guys/gurls who are in an' out

Thanx again Steve.

If that is your real name....

snork


----------



## steveK2016

I use this as my headrest mount.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Danny3xd

Moy bein!


----------



## Danny3xd

Ya know, just thought of this. But if your not in to chatting, I am though. it would entertain the passenger so you don't have to engage if you don't want to.

And, if entertained, would be good for folks who want you again, as their driver. For a long trip and given your stats Steve, Uber good. I personally love repete customers. Less just met awkward sort of thing.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Nice!
I was led here by a link from I think Danny lurking in the Seattle forum. Yeah, Seahawks lost... I won't hate.


----------



## steveK2016

Danny3xd said:


> Ya know, just thought of this. But if your not in to chatting, I am though. it would entertain the passenger so you don't have to engage if you don't want to.
> 
> And, if entertained, would be good for folks who want you again, as their driver. For a long trip and given your stats Steve, Uber good. I personally love repete customers. Less just met awkward sort of thing.


Exactly. By past midnight, im worn out on talking so the tablet is like a babysitter.

Ive been considering that but im a stickler for rules. If i try that, i want to have proper commercial insurance and permits to accept private customers.


----------



## Danny3xd

LoL, Steve. As I typed that I was thinking "babysitter/pacifier" sort of deal.

But I have the luxury of when I notice I am tired, I just sign off and go home.

Honest to good, I can't figure out why I have a 4.6* with lyft. I don't drive tired, am friendly. Drive a nice looking, clean comfortable car. I am not tired or cranky (unfriendly) I dunno. Still 5.0 on uber.....


----------



## Danny3xd

Oh, I didn't mean to suggest going into doing this on your own. I love that any ambulance chasing lawyer is gonna go after deeper pockets. We live in a far to litigious a country to expose your, ourselves to losing every thing to a fictitious nose bleed. Your right, have insurance!
One of my suppliers for motorizing bicycles was subpoenaed to court. A kid broke into a neighbor's garage and stole a go-kart. Killed him self on it. And the family won because the go-kart was not chained up in the locked garage.

Half the lawyers on earth, live in the U.S. and more than that are in law school.
On paper and if you sue me, you will get a cat with a bad attitude and a cheap, I got for free cell phone. And I needed a new phone anyway. I'll miss the cat though....


----------



## Uber Fish

LOVE THIS!


----------



## JimKE

I'm about 30-40% there. I got my tablet holder -- same one Steve has, but for a full-sized iPad. It looks very good, but haven't installed it yet. (slide show is a work in progress) 

Also got my Square and tested it. The Square comes with a decal that I scanned and will include in my slide show.

I've downloaded Powerpoint for iPad, and I'll see how that does. I'm creating a .ppt presentation on my Windows desktop; hopefully it will work on the iPad. SO much easier to do .ppt on a desktop!

I'm not sure how elaborate I'm going to go. 

I may add a few travelogues for our tourists -- several slide shows they can click on to watch: Miami sights to see, Everglades National Park, Florida Keys, local festivals, maybe a "What's going on this week in Miami" thing. There are tons of pictures on Google Images that I can use.


----------



## Danny3xd

That would be gangbusters for your area, Jim! Seriously, bet the tourists seeing some thing of interest and your right there to answer questions and the like. OH!!! and sell advertising to local watering holes, restaurants, etc.

Just a thought and keeping with the sharing of thoughts on ride sharing, (that was so funny in my head. Think I need a nap.) But was thinking we could trade advertising. Steve, your art. In the summer, I sell motorized bicycles. (lol, I know. every 12 year olds dream. To put a motor on their bike)
But trade add space.

I really do need a nap but gonna give this some thought. Could be a good kick-it-up a notch in income.

Zero tourists up my way. All business here in the insurance capital. But has to be a way for me to capitalize. 
Ah, and folding MB's (motorbicycles) sell really well in Marinas. Grocery getters, bar runs. Fit easily on a boat and gets ya around.

---------------------------------------------------

Lol! had a buddy who used to make and sell MB's by riding to AA meetings and selling 'em to folks who lost their licences due to DUI. While his morals were suspect. Ya had to admire his creativity. Last I heard he got busted for mBUI. Motor-biking under the influence. It's still a motor driven thing on the road. The irony! snork.


----------



## Danny3xd

Ya can make kinda cool vids with window's movie maker. yrs back I was playing around with it and made this. But it steps on copyrights. Still kinda cool. (also, this is my product;


----------



## JimKE

Danny3xd said:


> OH!!! and sell advertising to local watering holes, restaurants, etc.


LMAO!

I work part time and do 25-40 trips a week. How much do you think that advertising would be worth??? A dollar a week?


----------



## Danny3xd

Just to make the math easy and you would research the going price in the market. But for the sake of this, say $10 an add per week. You sell that to 2 bars with one being a restaurant as well. An BB/airB&B. A local attraction and a head boat in the harbor. That is 5 x 10= $50 a week. $50 times 52 weeks in a year = $2,600 a year. 

To research going rate, just ask competing sources of advertising and the SBA and S.C.O.R.E. are incredible resources and can not only give you that information. They will point ya in the right direction. 

That is just my approach. The cool part of talking to the SBA & score is they pair you with people who were or are in that or a related industry and will give you ideas and other avenues to explore. They are federally funded to try to get your business profitable as small business is the largest U.S. employer and the backbone of the economy. They are really motivated to help you/us succeed. Also, they have access to all sorts of data specific to your area and endeavor. 

Am brain dead tired but that is off the top of my head Jim.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Danny3xd said:


> Just to make the math easy and you would research the going price in the market. But for the sake of this, say $10 an add per week. You sell that to 2 bars with one being a restaurant as well. An BB/airB&B. A local attraction and a head boat in the harbor. That is 5 x 10= $50 a week. $50 times 52 weeks in a year = $2,600 a year.


This is pretty much TripCam you are describing there. It costs $10 a month and has loval events, weather, news (although it's the NYTimes) and has an option to tip and you can buy their card reader for $10. It also has an advertising page which you get (have) to sell ad space for. They charge $1 per day and you get $.75 on the dollar I think. I used it for a while and people liked it, but I'm not good at selling things, so I'm going to cancel my membership.


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> This is pretty much TripCam you are describing there. It costs $10 a month and has loval events, weather, news (although it's the NYTimes) and has an option to tip and you can buy their card reader for $10. It also has an advertising page which you get (have) to sell ad space for. They charge $1 per day and you get $.75 on the dollar I think. I used it for a while and people liked it, but I'm not good at selling things, so I'm going to cancel my membership.


I tried tripCam and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 have you thought about adding a slide that says something like smile your on camera, with some info and maybe some funny line like don't do anything you wouldn't want on YouTube? I noticed you have the Falcon. I've thought about this and I think it can go both ways. You might prevent some bad behavior, but if you get robbed they now know they just need to steal the evidence too

Edit: Also, how do you tag someone?


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> steveK2016 have you thought about adding a slide that says something like smile your on camera, with some info and maybe some funny line like don't do anything you wouldn't want on YouTube? I noticed you have the Falcon. I've thought about this and I think it can go both ways. You might prevent some bad behavior, but if you get robbed they now know they just need to steal the evidence too
> 
> Edit: Also, how do you tag someone?


I don't feel it's too necessary, I haven't brought anyone on that I felt would steal from me.

To tag someone, type the @ sign then start writing their name. Itll auto fill, give you options users with similar usernames until you see the one you want. Chauffeur_James


----------



## TheOne859

this is a great thread.. i have an extra tablet im going to use my wifi hotspot on... are you using the square app to process the payments as well?


----------



## TheOne859

btw salute to your graphic work, im a designer too.. this should definitely come in handy... im thinking of using spotify for the music so there will be no need for the aux cord though. Spotify has that feature when you have more than one device... if they search a song it will play on the device currently playing.. which would be my dash tablet that is connected to the aux cord. so they can wirelessly dj from the backseat.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

TheOne859 said:


> btw salute to your graphic work, im a designer too.. this should definitely come in handy... im thinking of using spotify for the music so there will be no need for the aux cord though. Spotify has that feature when you have more than one device... if they search a song it will play on the device currently playing.. which would be my dash tablet that is connected to the aux cord. so they can wirelessly dj from the backseat.


Yeah my iPhone runs Spotify and then the tablet controls it, so once the pax gets out I can easily reset it to what I was listening too


----------



## steveK2016

TheOne859 said:


> this is a great thread.. i have an extra tablet im going to use my wifi hotspot on... are you using the square app to process the payments as well?


Yes, Square is what I use to process tips when they don't have cash. Seems people have more cash then they're letting on these days as i may only get one or two Square uses per day.


----------



## TheOne859

hrrm... but just having the tablet alone increased tips... ?

so i went out and got my headrest mount and my square card reader today... about to cook up the slide show before tonights game thanx for the great info ill check back in and let you know how it goes.


----------



## steveK2016

TheOne859 said:


> hrrm... but just having the tablet alone increased tips... ?
> 
> so i went out and got my headrest mount and my square card reader today... about to cook up the slide show before tonights game thanx for the great info ill check back in and let you know how it goes.


Not sure what the exact factor is. Ive had the tablets for a while, this slideshow is just a new angle.


----------



## TheOne859

well got the graphics done.. im geared to go! thanx for the inspiration!


----------



## steveK2016

TheOne859 said:


> well got the graphics done.. im geared to go! thanx for the inspiration!


Hell yea i love it! Go Atlanta! No one does it better!

Got my first real participant to the hall of fame tonight, theyre loving it, its the social mentality thats making thia work. I hope you see a solid uptick in your tips as ive seen!

Tonights a bit slow, low tipping rate but higher than before so cant complain!


----------



## JimKE

Steve, can you accept tips offline, and then batch process them later online, with Square? I seem to remember seeing something like that, but can't find it on the Square dashboard.


----------



## JimKE

I have my .ppt done -- may go live tomorrow.

I'm not entirely pleased with it. It looks great on my 17" monitor with the wide screen, but looks pretty small on the iPad. Wish I could make it full screen on the iPad.


----------



## JimKE

TheOne859 said:


> well got the graphics done.. im geared to go! thanx for the inspiration!


Very nice job!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

JimKE said:


> Steve, can you accept tips offline, and then batch process them later online, with Square? I seem to remember seeing something like that, but can't find it on the Square dashboard.


Yes, if you go to the settings you should see this feature, although I'm not sure theres actually a way to wait unless you are using a different device that won't be connected to an internet connection.


----------



## JimKE

Thanks. I was looking on the online Dashboard, but it's on the app itself. Got it!


----------



## steveK2016

JimKE said:


> I have my .ppt done -- may go live tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not entirely pleased with it. It looks great on my 17" monitor with the wide screen, but looks pretty small on the iPad. Wish I could make it full screen on the iPad.


The problem with using a power point presentation is that I don't think you can set a fixed resolution on the file, so it may look good on your big 17" with the standard PC resolution, but the iPad may have a different ratio. Find a way to match the resolution between the two and your file should look good on both devices.


----------



## JimKE

steveK2016 said:


> The problem with using a power point presentation is that I don't think you can set a fixed resolution on the file, so it may look good on your big 17" with the standard PC resolution, but the iPad may have a different ratio. Find a way to match the resolution between the two and your file should look good on both devices.


Thanks...and how 'bout those Falcons?


----------



## Whothought

Been doing uber about 3 weeks and I've been pulling my hair out trying to find the right approach to tips. Winner!!!


----------



## that1rowdyracer

Now if only you had an iPad version.


----------



## Tedgey

I'd rather put on a clown outfit and let people sledge hammer me in the junk for a dollar a swing than put all that garbage in my ride.

Just sayin. I'm not that hungry.


----------



## Tedgey

ChortlingCrison said:


> Can clowns swim as well as ducks?


I swear I was just thinking everywhere I go that darned chortler!


----------



## TheOne859

Lol hey suit yourself I've not gone one day without getting at least $15 in tips since I put the setup in my ride .
Mostly cash and have had two people do the card thing since I added the colored boxes and made the square icon large


----------



## Tedgey

TheOne859 said:


> Lol hey suit yourself I've not gone one day without getting at least $15 in tips since I put the setup in my ride .
> Mostly cash and have had two people do the card thing since I added the colored boxes and made the square icon large


Or you can charge fifty cents to stand there while children throw luncheon meat at your face. That would be less humiliating than a screen running advertisements saying please feed me


----------



## TheOne859

Lol why do you seem so ****ing bitter if you are against it? feed me is right. Lunch isn't coming out of my pocket after I spend all day going the extra mile for people with bags and stuff .

And I definitely have a 5 for you right now to throw a pack of balonga and a hammer


----------



## TheOne859

Somebody took a big shyt in your cheerios?


----------



## JimKE

steveK2016 said:


> The problem with using a power point presentation is that I don't think you can set a fixed resolution on the file, so it may look good on your big 17" with the standard PC resolution, but the iPad may have a different ratio. Find a way to match the resolution between the two and your file should look good on both devices.


I fixed it -- full screen now on the iPad. I just had to figure out how to change the ration from 16:9 to 4:3 or whatever it is. It's fine now.

Like all things Microsoft, it was somewhat short of intuitive. I'm using PowerPoint for iPad, not Keynote.


----------



## steveK2016

Tedgey said:


> Or you can charge fifty cents to stand there while children throw luncheon meat at your face. That would be less humiliating than a screen running advertisements saying please feed me


Funny, with you running UberX in Los Angeles, I'm probably making more per hour in Tips alone then you make in actual fares.

The irony of an UberX driver thinking that tipping signs, especially advanced tablet versions, are beneath him.

As if driving at X rates ain't humiliating...

Keep earning that $0.67 a mile bro, the rest of us will keep tweaking out ability to earn even more without Uber's help. You either take initiative to earn more or you can continue being a scrub taking the crumbs that Uber gives you.


----------



## JimKE

TheOne859 said:


> Lol hey suit yourself I've not gone one day without getting at least $15 in tips since I put the setup in my ride .
> Mostly cash and have had two people do the card thing since I added the colored boxes and made the square icon large


I haven't been tracking my tips, but I think I'll start just to get a reference point.

Looking back at my Lyft rides, I don't have enough of a sample to really tell anything. I had my busiest week ever with Lyft last week, actually making a little more with Lyft than Uber. I got tips from 3 out of 17 trips. This week so far, I have only done 8 rides, but have gotten 4 tips.

My sense is that I'm getting more tips from Uber pax than I used to, but I don't have any data.


----------



## steveK2016

JimKE said:


> I haven't been tracking my tips, but I think I'll start just to get a reference point.
> 
> Looking back at my Lyft rides, I don't have enough of a sample to really tell anything. I had my busiest week ever with Lyft last week, actually making a little more with Lyft than Uber. I got tips from 3 out of 17 trips. This week so far, I have only done 8 rides, but have gotten 4 tips.
> 
> My sense is that I'm getting more tips from Uber pax than I used to, but I don't have any data.


50% tipping rate, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## JimKE

One of the things I love about these boards is that -- for ONCE -- someone posts a thread that is actually helpful to other drivers instead of the normal crybaby stuff...and somebody's gotta play crybaby anyway. 

Here's the idea. If it helps, great. If it doesn't, you haven't lost anything. If you don't want to try it for whatever reason, that's your decision.

Personally, I appreciate Steve sharing his ideas in an unselfish way. Thanks!


----------



## JimKE

steveK2016 said:


> 50% tipping rate, that's what I'm talking about!


I'm not calling it yet. Too small a sample. But I'm gonna start tracking it more closely.


----------



## steveK2016

JimKE said:


> One of the things I love about these boards is that -- for ONCE -- someone posts a thread that is actually helpful to other drivers instead of the normal crybaby stuff...and somebody's gotta play crybaby anyway.
> 
> Here's the idea. If it helps, great. If it doesn't, you haven't lost anything. If you don't want to try it for whatever reason, that's your decision.
> 
> Personally, I appreciate Steve sharing his ideas in an unselfish way. Thanks!


Hey, I'm no Mister Nice guy. I have my selfish reasons, the more tipping becomes a social norm the more I'll also get tipped. I'm even more excited seeing a fellow Atlanta driver doing it because the more he converts to tippers means less work I have to do. Each driver that contributes to the education and conversion in the long run helps me and my wallet.

Who knows how many possible pax from Arizona (thanks to Chauffeur_James efforts) or from Miami (thanks to JimKE ) will eventually travel to Atlanta, ride in my Uber and tip me without a second thought?


----------



## TheOne859

steveK2016 said:


> Hey, I'm no Mister Nice guy. I have my selfish reasons, the more tipping becomes a social norm the more I'll also get tipped. I'm even more excited seeing a fellow Atlanta driver doing it because the more he converts to tippers means less work I have to do. Each driver that contributes to the education and conversion in the long run helps me and my wallet.
> 
> Who knows how many possible pax from Arizona (thanks to Chauffeur_James efforts) or from Miami (thanks to JimKE ) will eventually travel to Atlanta, ride in my Uber and tip me without a second thought?


Exactly


----------



## JimKE

I "softened" my pitch a little by mixing in some travelogue slides of the Miami area. 

My .ppt is 35 slides, showing from 10 to 20 seconds each depending on content. Of those, 17 are pretty pictures and 18 are "commercials" -- actually 6 different commercials repeated 3 times because on short rides pax will not see the full show. The presentation loops ad infinitum, ad nauseum.

Of the commercials, 2 are about ratings, 2 are about prearranged rides, one is charging/aux cords, and one is about tips.


----------



## that1rowdyracer

JimKE said:


> I "softened" my pitch a little by mixing in some travelogue slides of the Miami area.
> 
> My .ppt is 35 slides, showing from 10 to 20 seconds each depending on content. Of those, 17 are pretty pictures and 18 are "commercials" -- actually 6 different commercials repeated 3 times because on short rides pax will not see the full show. The presentation loops ad infinitum, ad nauseum.
> 
> Of the commercials, 2 are about ratings, 2 are about prearranged rides, one is charging/aux cords, and one is about tips.


You mind sharing the file? Or at least the views. I am curious as to the pre-arranged rides thing. And the commercials, like real streaming commercials?


----------



## Jc.

the tablet set up with the streaming music option i think it should be reserved for the higher platforms not for X, because next time that cheap pax get a pool or a X ride and there's no fancy tablet to poke along the trip, what do you think they will do? exactly, no 5 starts for you!!! much less a tip.

the solution you say?

a print out sheet on a nice thick laminated cardstock with all the information about the ratings, tips and phone chargers...that way they'll get the info without the fancy stuff because they are using the BASIC service of the ride sharing business.

they are already gaming the system cancelling requests trying to get nicer cars from upper platforms at a already discounted price. like requesting XL and cancelling until they get that flashy Escalade to arribe to the party.


----------



## steveK2016

Jc. said:


> the tablet set up with the streaming music option i think it should be reserved for the higher platforms not for X, because next time that cheap pax get a pool or a X ride and there's no fancy tablet to poke along the trip, what do you think they will do? exactly, no 5 starts for you!!! much less a tip.
> 
> the solution you say?
> 
> a print out sheet on a nice thick laminated cardstock with all the information about the ratings, tips and phone chargers...that way they'll get the info without the fancy stuff because they are using the BASIC service of the ride sharing business.
> 
> they are already gaming the system cancelling requests trying to get nicer cars from upper platforms at a already discounted price. like requesting XL and cancelling until they get that flashy Escalade to arribe to the party.


Im getting consistent tips from my X riders. Maybe thats my advantage, ill gladly take it. If the next drivers get down rated because they dont have it... Aint my fault.


----------



## Jc.

steveK2016 said:


> Im getting consistent tips from my X riders. Maybe thats my advantage, ill gladly take it. If the next drivers get down rated because they dont have it... Aint my fault.


maybe you should throw some sodas, water and candies as well after all as a X drivers we are getting a whooping dollar per mile.

they are already getting a sweet treat when you pick them up in a SELECT for the price of X


----------



## steveK2016

Jc. said:


> maybe you should throw some sodas, water and candies as well after all as a X drivers we are getting a whooping dollar per mile.
> 
> they are already getting a sweet treat when you pick them up in a SELECT for the price of X


I don't do consumables, and I usually work surges as I only drive weekend nights.

Look, you can do the math on my report on my first trip out. The tips alone added $6 on average per trip. The X trips basically become Select rates thanks to the increase in tipping across the board.

They are getting a sweet treat getting Select for X rates, and they are also now starting to tip with more regularity, making X trips well worth it for me as a Select driver...

If this ain't your thing, then feel free to keep doing what your doing if you believe what you are doing now is working for you. This method is working for me and has practically quadrupled my tips earned. You are free to criticize or be sarcastic all you want, I'll keep counting my tips...


----------



## Jc.

steveK2016 said:


> I don't do consumables, and I usually work surges as I only drive weekend nights.
> 
> Look, you can do the math on my report on my first trip out. The tips alone added $6 on average per trip. The X trips basically become Select rates thanks to the increase in tipping across the board.
> 
> They are getting a sweet treat getting Select for X rates, and they are also now starting to tip with more regularity, making X trips well worth it for me as a Select driver...
> 
> If this ain't your thing, then feel free to keep doing what your doing if you believe what you are doing now is working for you. This method is working for me and has practically quadrupled my tips earned. You are free to criticize or be sarcastic all you want, I'll keep counting my tips...


I do like the idea, but as I said before if you only do X as in my case I see no point in sugar coating the cheap rides. 
I will do the cardstock print tho.


----------



## JimKE

that1rowdyracer said:


> You mind sharing the file? Or at least the views. I am curious as to the pre-arranged rides thing. And the commercials, like real streaming commercials?


No, nothing streaming. Just regular .ppt slides with minimal animation -- really nothing fancy. I referred to the six slides that were promoting something (5 stars, tips, prearranged rides, etc) as "commercials" because of the marketing aspect...not the technology.

I'll see if I can figure out how to post some of the slides. If not, I'll give some ideas on the wording. The slides themselves are nothing special.


----------



## JimKE

Here are the first two slides...about 5 Star Service


Jc. said:


> maybe you should throw some sodas, water and candies as well after all as a X drivers we are getting a whooping dollar per mile.
> 
> they are already getting a sweet treat when you pick them up in a SELECT for the price of X


I only do coffee and pastelitos in the morning and tapas during afternoon rush hour...or Bang Bang Shrimp on Wednesdays.


----------



## JimKE

that1rowdyracer said:


> You mind sharing the file? Or at least the views. I am curious as to the pre-arranged rides thing. And the commercials, like real streaming commercials?


I'm not a techie, so I'm not gonna attempt to post the actual slides, but for the prearranged rides, here's what I say.

_(First of all, I have VistaPrint business cards for prearranged rides. Those cards have my phone number so they can text me to set up a pickup. Also, the slides are very straightforward -- text and a picture of my car.)_

First slide: I tell them I do prearranged XL/Plus rides for special occasions -- up to 6 passengers. Also say, no surprises -- this car, this driver -- no bait and switch.

Second slide: I tell them everything is "on the app" and therefore:

They pay regular XL/Plus fares -- no extra charges
they pay normally with their credit card on the app
they have full access to any Uber/Lyft discounts or promotions they may be eligible for
they have full Uber/Lyft insurance coverage


----------



## Maksim

awesome job bud! Now that is making the best out of a crappy (uber pay) situation.


----------



## JimKE

Jc. said:


> the tablet set up with the streaming music option i think it should be reserved for the higher platforms not for X, because next time that cheap pax get a pool or a X ride and there's no fancy tablet to poke along the trip, what do you think they will do? exactly, no 5 starts for you!!! much less a tip.


I don't think anyone is ever going to get downgraded on ratings because they don't provide in-flight movies! However, I do think pax rate me higher because I have a nicer car.


> they are already gaming the system cancelling requests trying to get nicer cars from upper platforms at a already discounted price. like requesting XL and cancelling until they get that flashy Escalade to arribe to the party.


Of course they are, but that's only a very small percentage of riders and they're going to game the system no matter what. They'll do it just for sport, if no other reason. It's what they do.

It also works both ways. On NYE, in the middle of a decent surge, I was delighted to get an XL ride. Woohoo! Turns out X was surging but XL was not, and the clever pax got his ride cheaper on XL than it would have been on surging X.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Man am I glad I added that tablet and the Square reader. It's been a good freaking night and I've only been on for 4 hours!

Square = $62
Cash = $15
Total tips = $77!!


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> Man am I glad I added that tablet and the Square reader. It's been a good freaking night and I've only been on for 4 hours!
> 
> Square = $62
> Cash = $15
> Total tips = $77!!
> 
> View attachment 93302


Hell yea James!

Tips were a bit slow, but better than it used to be. This is the way to go people! You can probably get a simple LG tablet from your service provider for $10 a month. Paid for itself within half hour of day one. Glad to hear everyone earning more with tips!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Hell yea James!
> 
> Tips were a bit slow, but better than it used to be. This is the way to go people! You can probably get a simple LG tablet from your service provider for $10 a month. Paid for itself within half hour of day one. Glad to hear everyone earning more with tips!


It got even better as the night went on!

Cash = $45
Credit = $62
Total tips for 8 hours of driving = $107!!!
Uber payout = 127.90

Total on just UberX with tips = $234.90

Great night!

I did better tonight than New Years.

I feel a little bad though, the guy that gave me $45 wanted to get his picture on the hall of fame but was being too passive so I didn't pick up on it till later. He kept mentioning someone's name and that he wanted to one up them. Whoops


----------



## comm3000

Is there slideshow app for iPAD?


----------



## Chauffeur_James

comm3000 said:


> Is there slideshow app for iPAD?


Yeah, Keynote I'm told is pretty good. And you can even control the show from your other phone


----------



## JimKE

comm3000 said:


> Is there slideshow app for iPAD?


You can also get Microsoft PowerPoint for iPad. That's what I use because I'm much more familiar with it, but Keynote is good as well.


----------



## valor

Wow, fantastic work. I love that you provide USB-C charging.

You might consider adding a slide mentioning your graphic design work. I've gotten several clients for my freelance work via Uber. I've been thinking about making a sign since i dont always bring it up in conversation. Most recently I did a logo for a musician I gave a ride to.


----------



## steveK2016

valor said:


> Wow, fantastic work. I love that you provide USB-C charging.
> 
> You might consider adding a slide mentioning your graphic design work. I've gotten several clients for my freelance work via Uber. I've been thinking about making a sign since i dont always bring it up in conversation. Most recently I did a logo for a musician I gave a ride to.


I may consider that, as well as maybe one slide to mention my current company's marketing as well.

I may not have included the USB-C but I had recently upgraded to the LG V20 that requires a USB-C so now I've collected them all!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

In case anyone is interested, here is my setup. I think it's pretty clean and classy.


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my setup. I think it's pretty clean and classy.
> 
> View attachment 94204


Hell yea, that's really sharp James!


----------



## Jc.

I would be concerned with the security aspect of this set up. Someone could snatch it real easy


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Jc. said:


> I would be concerned with the security aspect of this set up. Someone could snatch it real easy


Not really and since I have a camera I have a little more protection. If they do you report them to Uber and the police and Uber and the police goes after them for it. I tell Uber it just had Spotify on it to make the ride more enjoyable. I also have a piece of Velcro attached to the back of it so I can tell if someone's trying to snatch it


----------



## Whytheface57

How do you get your pax to use the square app while the slide show is running? This is so great! thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## steveK2016

Whytheface57 said:


> How do you get your pax to use the square app while the slide show is running? This is so great! thanks again for sharing this!


The slideshow is just a the tablets background, but I don't attach my square reader to the tablet. I manually swipe them on my Phone. Easier and faster than trying to explain how to run the app and swipe themselves.


----------



## Danny3xd

Man, I'm lovin' this thread and content. Thanks again Steve!

Found out you can split screen tablets. Be of great advantage to have a message in a small window and rotating in the other.

In researching, I found this for tablet mounts: https://www.google.com/search?q=inc...me&ie=UTF-8#tbm=shop&q=headrest+tablet+holder

Steve, as a kit, tablet with preloaded software, square reader, card holder (for referrals) and charging cables. This would make a very sellable kit! Comon man, invest with me!



Chauffeur_James said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my setup. I think it's pretty clean and classy.
> 
> View attachment 94204


Great pic and thanks for posting. Which mount do you use?


----------



## Danny3xd

Oh, and load that music app they give us. Can't think of the nam.

Pandora. sorry,cerebral flatulation.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> The slideshow is just a the tablets background, but I don't attach my square reader to the tablet. I manually swipe them on my Phone. Easier and faster than trying to explain how to run the app and swipe themselves.


In my experience so far, nobody has had any issues using the app by themselves. Here are a couple pics for how I have it setup. First I changed the name of the app to Leave TIP, so it's pretty clear that they need to use that app to leave a tip. Then once the software loads up I have a few preset amounts and also an Other button which allows them to enter their own price.

The main reason I decided to go this route was because I felt it awkward to either hand them my phone or ask them what amount I should put in. My way 9 times out of ten they have tipped me before the ride has ended which also gets me back on the road faster.



















Danny3xd said:


> Great pic and thanks for posting. Which mount do you use?


Here is the mount I bought of Amazon and it works great! If you don't have really thick headrest posts you may need to wrap some electrical take around the post a few times to make it thicker to grab better. I had to do it when I had the rental and it worked really well, and came off without leaving any residue

Bestrix Universal Headrest Cradle Car Mount Holder for iPad Air2/3/4/Mini, Galaxy Tab 3/4, Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD 6/7 Fire HDX 7/8.9 Fire 2 and all T https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2TBIQ2/?tag=ubne0c-20



Danny3xd said:


> Oh, and load that music app they give us. Can't think of the nam.
> 
> Pandora. sorry,cerebral flatulation.


You can use Pandora, but in my opinion Spotify is way better because they can choose a song to play unlike Pandora where you can choose the kind of music you like and it will play similar music. I already pay the $10 / month because I love the app, so it wasn't really extra to add it to mine. Also, Spotify has a feature called Spotify Connect which allows me to actually play the music through my phone which is connected to Bluetooth and I can use my phone to also control the music, so when the Pax gets out I can just open the app on my phone and switch it back to what I was listening to. I love it


----------



## Danny3xd

Awesome. I hadn't considered ease of control! Thanks, James.

Not having Spotify, gonna try this with pandora; https://www.google.com/webhp?source...-8#q=remotley+controle+tablet+with+cell+phone

Gonna replace or remove handles to hex bolts to make it harder to remove tablet.


----------



## Danny3xd

For the tablet, I am thinking making a webpage and using that for content? It's the only way I can think of I could do on my own.
And passengers could access it later to leave comments or request me again. 

Wut you guys think?


----------



## Jc.

Danny3xd said:


> For the tablet, I am thinking making a webpage and using that for content? It's the only way I can think of I could do on my own.
> And passengers could access it later to leave comments or request me again.
> 
> Wut you guys think?


Keep it going, you will get a new badge soon boy! LOL


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Danny3xd said:


> Awesome. I hadn't considered ease of control! Thanks, James.
> 
> Not having Spotify, gonna try this with pandora; https://www.google.com/webhp?source...-8#q=remotley+controle+tablet+with+cell+phone
> 
> Gonna replace or remove handles to hex bolts to make it harder to remove tablet.


Cool APP. Over done over 150 trips a lot with some really shady people and not one person even looked like they wanted to steal it. But a good fix if you can attach it is to use industrial strength velcro. Very cheap and extremely tough to get off and the added sound of Velcro detaching is a great alarm


----------



## Jc.

Chauffeur_James said:


> In my experience so far, nobody has had any issues using the app by themselves. Here are a couple pics for how I have it setup. First I changed the name of the app to Leave TIP, so it's pretty clear that they need to use that app to leave a tip. Then once the software loads up I have a few preset amounts and also an Other button which allows them to enter their own price.
> 
> The main reason I decided to go this route was because I felt it awkward to either hand them my phone or ask them what amount I should put in. My way 9 times out of ten they have tipped me before the ride has ended which also gets me back on the road faster.
> 
> View attachment 94692
> View attachment 94693
> 
> 
> Here is the mount I bought of Amazon and it works great! If you don't have really thick headrest posts you may need to wrap some electrical take around the post a few times to make it thicker to grab better. I had to do it when I had the rental and it worked really well, and came off without leaving any residue
> 
> Bestrix Universal Headrest Cradle Car Mount Holder for iPad Air2/3/4/Mini, Galaxy Tab 3/4, Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD 6/7 Fire HDX 7/8.9 Fire 2 and all T https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2TBIQ2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> You can use Pandora, but in my opinion Spotify is way better because they can choose a song to play unlike Pandora where you can choose the kind of music you like and it will play similar music. I already pay the $10 / month because I love the app, so it wasn't really extra to add it to mine. Also, Spotify has a feature called Spotify Connect which allows me to actually play the music through my phone which is connected to Bluetooth and I can use my phone to also control the music, so when the Pax gets out I can just open the app on my phone and switch it back to what I was listening to. I love it


Get rid of the 1 dollar tip, and add a 3dollar option

On Android there is an app that makes your icons gigantic, 
don't remember the name though.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Danny3xd said:


> For the tablet, I am thinking making a webpage and using that for content? It's the only way I can think of I could do on my own.
> And passengers could access it later to leave comments or request me again.
> 
> Wut you guys think?


What are you trying to accomplish, one of us here can probably help you setup a tablet for what you need. Also if you have any imaging skills at all but don't have photoshop you can go to Pixlr.com. It basically a free online version of Photoshop. Not all the features of photoshop but it's pretty great


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Jc. said:


> Get rid of the 1 dollar tip, and add a 3dollar option
> 
> On Android there is an app that makes your icons gigantic,
> don't remember the name though.


I'd rather get a $1 than nothing. Only 1 person has done a dollar. A lot do $2. But hey, it's $2 more than I would have gotten otherwise.


----------



## Jc.

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'd rather get a $1 than nothing. Only 1 person has done a dollar. A lot do $2. But hey, it's $2 more than I would have gotten otherwise.


Uber on then.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Jc. said:


> Uber on then.


I might add the $3 one to that though, $5 might be too much for some but $3 sounds better.


----------



## Danny3xd

Chauffeur_James said:


> What are you trying to accomplish, one of us here can probably help you setup a tablet for what you need. Also if you have any imaging skills at all but don't have photoshop you can go to Pixlr.com. It basically a free online version of Photoshop. Not all the features of photoshop but it's pretty great


Awesome james, and heartily, Thank You!

Aside from you and Steve's posts, haven't really considered software content yet. But after assembling every thing, I am gonna hit you guys up for thoughts.

According to what I have read, Nexus tablets are the easiest to split-screen. But not sure it's that big a deal. I am really considering the selling kits thing. Heal, I'd be buying one if available. Such a good idea and would be of so much help. Aside from this stuff, regular needs stuff for a courier/pizza/uber Lyfting driver.


----------



## Danny3xd

Jc. said:


> Keep it going, you will get a new badge soon boy! LOL


LoL, JC


----------



## steveK2016

Interesting Chauffeur_James do you run the audio through bluetooth rather than aux cord? I assume that because you need aux plug for square right?

how did you make square show minimal like that? My square shows personal detail like balance and account transfer information, etc, that i dont want pax to have access too. This does seem to simplify the credit card tipping process.

Which is probably why your card tips are far better than mine. This seems to make an improvement. Plus you use the bigger square pad versus the little one that just has the slider right?

I wondering if i can find a gently used on kn ebay rather than pay $50 for a new one.


----------



## Jc.

steveK2016 said:


> Interesting Chauffeur_James do you run the audio through bluetooth rather than aux cord? I assume that because you need aux plug for square right?
> 
> how did you make square show minimal like that? My square shows personal detail like balance and account transfer information, etc, that i dont want pax to have access too. This does seem to simplify the credit card tipping process.
> 
> Which is probably why your card tips are far better than mine. This seems to make an improvement. Plus you use the bigger square pad versus the little one that just has the slider right?
> 
> I wondering if i can find a gently used on kn ebay rather than pay $50 for a new one.


If you set up a pin to open the register app and enable the guest mode you can restrict what they can access


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Interesting Chauffeur_James do you run the audio through bluetooth rather than aux cord? I assume that because you need aux plug for square right?
> 
> how did you make square show minimal like that? My square shows personal detail like balance and account transfer information, etc, that i dont want pax to have access too. This does seem to simplify the credit card tipping process.
> 
> Which is probably why your card tips are far better than mine. This seems to make an improvement. Plus you use the bigger square pad versus the little one that just has the slider right?
> 
> I wondering if i can find a gently used on kn ebay rather than pay $50 for a new one.


I run the audio through Bluetooth out of necessity. (Stupid iPhone 7 with no AUX jack.)

From the little experience I have with the app, it will open up the way it was last closed. So I just make sure that page is up when I start my day. Now it isn't fully secure because they can hit the little menu tab and see everything if they can figure it out so I am taking a little risk, but the tips I've seen so far outweigh the risk, because most riders aren't in my car long enough to really figure it out. And as far as information that can be gathered from the app itself. I don't see my bank information anywhere on the app, and I really could care less if they want to see how much I've been tipped. If one out of every 300 riders happens to stumble on that info and not tip because they see how much I make from tipping, then so be it. Most people aren't that mischievous and if they are, they probably weren't going to tip me anyway.

I use both. You can see in the picture that my tablet has the little reader attached to it, but I also have the contactless reader velcro'd to the arm rest, that way if they have a card they can swipe it. If I hear them swiping a lot I ask them if their card has a chip and if so I point them to the reader to stick their card into. This box is mostly just a backup so that I make sure if they want to tip they can, because the little reader doesn't always work that great, so it gives them another option to use.

I used a label maker to put Apple Pay and Android Pay accepted to make it more obvious, although I might try to make that more professional down the road.

So far to date starting January 7th of this year I have made $90.30 in tips just from the Square app. I haven't totaled the cash although I need to, but I would estimate I've probably made another $200 in cash tips in that same time frame. While I don't think the contactless thing is completely necessary, people think it's cool so some will use it just to get to use their apple or samsung pay. But I've already made the money I spent on that little reader in less than a month.


----------



## steveK2016

Great tip on the shortcut charge buttons, thats really helpful!

im going to work on getting the audio to run bluetooth so i can leave the square reader in the device itself.

Not sure of you used the same method or found a way to do it differently, but to have the app name changed i used this free app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sika524.android.quickshortcut

Great ideas to further fine tune this system

Ya know, it may actually be worth it to package this for resale....


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Great tip on the shortcut charge buttons, thats really helpful!
> 
> im going to work on getting the audio to run bluetooth so i can leave the square reader in the device itself.
> 
> Not sure of you used the same method or found a way to do it differently, but to have the app name changed i used this free app
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sika524.android.quickshortcut
> 
> Great ideas to further fine tune this system
> 
> Ya know, it may actually be worth it to package this for resale....


The audio runs through my phones bluetooth. Although I don't know if you have Spotify but with them, I sign in on the tablet and the tablet tell my phone what music to play. The tablet is just the proxy while my phone is actually running all the data and actually playing the music. It's part of the Spotify app, you don't have to do anything special to it. Although the only slightly annoying part is it will ask you what devise to play the music on, so if I hear the music cut out suddenly, I just flip the app open on my phone and select my phone as the audio source and it's back again.

I wouldn't mind packaging it either, but the only problem is, you almost need to customize every order, but then again, money ain't easy lol.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Great tip on the shortcut charge buttons, thats really helpful!
> 
> im going to work on getting the audio to run bluetooth so i can leave the square reader in the device itself.
> 
> Not sure of you used the same method or found a way to do it differently, but to have the app name changed i used this free app
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sika524.android.quickshortcut
> 
> Great ideas to further fine tune this system
> 
> Ya know, it may actually be worth it to package this for resale....


I use 3 apps in total to create the look and feel of the tablet. I use that background changer app that you use.

I use the Nova Launcher app which allows me to move around the desktop, hide my app tray and the upper status bar, place the icons exactly where I need them and change the name of the app. Another plus to this app since I also use this tablet for work sometimes, all I have to do is change the default home screen back to the tablets factory home button and the tablets home screen goes back to the original way I need it for my other business.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher&hl=en

Then I added the Stay Alive! Keep screen awake app so that my screen doesn't time out and lock.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.synetics.stay.alive&hl=en


----------



## Danny3xd

Chauffeur_James said:


> I wouldn't mind packaging it either, but the only problem is, you almost need to customize every order, but then again, money ain't easy lol.


 I was thinking about that, James. Offer each component, individually. But then vary different kits. Each component would most likely be coming from a different supplier. And to be profitable, have to buy in some sort of bulk. Either way, ya gonna have to repackage.

Wanna see something really funny? within 2 weeks to 3 months, this will be available. Guaranteed. Just have to mention something like this online and bamm. Gone. Seen it happen. Doesn't even have to be a good idea or product. Someone, somewhere is gonna usurp it.


----------



## Jc.

Danny3xd said:


> I was thinking about that, James. Offer each component, individually. But then vary different kits. Each component would most likely be coming from a different supplier. And to be profitable, have to buy in some sort of bulk. Either way, ya gonna have to repackage.
> 
> Wanna see something really funny? within 2 weeks to 3 months, this will be available. Guaranteed. Just have to mention something like this online and bamm. Gone. Seen it happen. Doesn't even have to be a good idea or product. Someone, somewhere is gonna usurp it.


There are Uber support troll looking around this forum, remember when Uber started and they would lease you a phone? Well guess what are they gonna lease now? LOL


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Jc. said:


> There are Uber support troll looking around this forum, remember when Uber started and they would lease you a phone? Well guess what are they gonna lease now? LOL


People always ask me if Uber supplied it, so I don't think people think Uber is beneath the idea of ads in their rides. I'm shocked they already haven't looked at doing it. Although they wouldn't be able to tell us we can't have advertisements on our cars. I would love to get a free Suburban that's wrapped with some logo.


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> People always ask me if Uber supplied it, so I don't think people think Uber is beneath the idea of ads in their rides. I'm shocked they already haven't looked at doing it. Although they wouldn't be able to tell us we can't have advertisements on our cars. I would love to get a free Suburban that's wrapped with some logo.


I get asked that a lot too.

So I took your advise and it went very well!

Here are my new slides, one thing I did was separate "Tips are appreciated!" with "No Cash? NO Problem!" to include instructions on how to leave a tip.

I wanted this slide to have more time for people to digest, so I made 3 copies of the slide and placed them back to back. Then I got to thinking, ya know, if I have 3 slides already I might as well make it animated. So I made it so the credit card slides down the illustrated square reader.

The system is working! More people are paying with credit card, I think it's because they don't have the added pressure of telling me how much to put on the card. Very astute observation Chauffeur_James ! Now they can tip at their leisure and don't have to stress about it.

I also hooked up Spotify because I also pay for Spotify premium. I was almsot ready to pay for YouTube Red in order to get rid of commercials when you mentioned Spotify Connect and the fact that I already pay for that for my personal use.

My car, unfortunately, does not have bluetooth Audio but i have my aux cord so I can still play it on the speakers, through my phone, while keeping the Square reader always plugged in.

Here are my latest slides for you to see. Constructive criticism is always welcomed!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> I get asked that a lot too.
> 
> So I took your advise and it went very well!
> 
> Here are my new slides, one thing I did was separate "Tips are appreciated!" with "No Cash? NO Problem!" to include instructions on how to leave a tip.
> 
> I wanted this slide to have more time for people to digest, so I made 3 copies of the slide and placed them back to back. Then I got to thinking, ya know, if I have 3 slides already I might as well make it animated. So I made it so the credit card slides down the illustrated square reader.
> 
> The system is working! More people are paying with credit card, I think it's because they don't have the added pressure of telling me how much to put on the card. Very astute observation Chauffeur_James ! Now they can tip at their leisure and don't have to stress about it.
> 
> I also hooked up Spotify because I also pay for Spotify premium. I was almsot ready to pay for YouTube Red in order to get rid of commercials when you mentioned Spotify Connect and the fact that I already pay for that for my personal use.
> 
> My car, unfortunately, does not have bluetooth Audio but i have my aux cord so I can still play it on the speakers, through my phone, while keeping the Square reader always plugged in.
> 
> Here are my latest slides for you to see. Constructive criticism is always welcomed!


Awesome!! See what happens with collaboration instead of bickering! We all start making money $$

Also my car doesn't have Bluetooth either so I bought this little ditty on amazon for $15. It works really well and the sound is just as good as an AUX cord IMO.

Mpow Bluetooth Receiver Streambot Hands-free & Wireless Car Kits for Home/Car Audio Stereo System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AGQMQC/?tag=ubne0c-20

Next thing I need to figure out is some led lighting. My windows are heavily tented to people in the back are in pitch darkness. I would like them so have some light without having to turn on my done light which turns on the whole cars lights which also blinds the crap out of me. Which really isn't great lol


----------



## Danny3xd

Chauffeur_James said:


> Awesome!! See what happens with collaboration instead of bickering! We all start making money $$
> 
> Also my car doesn't have Bluetooth either so I bought this little ditty on amazon for $15. It works really well and the sound is just as good as an AUX cord IMO.
> 
> Mpow Bluetooth Receiver Streambot Hands-free & Wireless Car Kits for Home/Car Audio Stereo System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AGQMQC/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Next thing I need to figure out is some led lighting. My windows are heavily tented to people in the back are in pitch darkness. I would like them so have some light without having to turn on my done light which turns on the whole cars lights which also blinds the crap out of me. Which really isn't great lol


Yeah, James!


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> Awesome!! See what happens with collaboration instead of bickering! We all start making money $$
> 
> Also my car doesn't have Bluetooth either so I bought this little ditty on amazon for $15. It works really well and the sound is just as good as an AUX cord IMO.
> 
> Mpow Bluetooth Receiver Streambot Hands-free & Wireless Car Kits for Home/Car Audio Stereo System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008AGQMQC/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Next thing I need to figure out is some led lighting. My windows are heavily tented to people in the back are in pitch darkness. I would like them so have some light without having to turn on my done light which turns on the whole cars lights which also blinds the crap out of me. Which really isn't great lol












https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8L2GQE/?tag=ubne0c-20

10 min installation and it's bluetooth connected so you can change the colors on the fly from a color wheel through their App. You can also lower the brightness.

Worth the $20!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> I get asked that a lot too.
> 
> So I took your advise and it went very well!
> 
> Here are my new slides, one thing I did was separate "Tips are appreciated!" with "No Cash? NO Problem!" to include instructions on how to leave a tip.
> 
> I wanted this slide to have more time for people to digest, so I made 3 copies of the slide and placed them back to back. Then I got to thinking, ya know, if I have 3 slides already I might as well make it animated. So I made it so the credit card slides down the illustrated square reader.
> 
> The system is working! More people are paying with credit card, I think it's because they don't have the added pressure of telling me how much to put on the card. Very astute observation Chauffeur_James ! Now they can tip at their leisure and don't have to stress about it.
> 
> I also hooked up Spotify because I also pay for Spotify premium. I was almsot ready to pay for YouTube Red in order to get rid of commercials when you mentioned Spotify Connect and the fact that I already pay for that for my personal use.
> 
> My car, unfortunately, does not have bluetooth Audio but i have my aux cord so I can still play it on the speakers, through my phone, while keeping the Square reader always plugged in.
> 
> Here are my latest slides for you to see. Constructive criticism is always welcomed!


Just ordered that LED light kit. Looks awesome!
Also, maybe it was a spacing thing but equip isn't the right wording. It would be equipped


----------



## Chauffeur_James

The other feature that would be nice and maybe there is another app or something but I wish there was a timeout option so the tablet would go back to the home screen after X time. One so I don't have to reach to the back and hit the home screen myself and 2 so that if they open a web browser or Spotify and stop using it, I want those slides to show up again. Someone said there's an app that you can control the other tablet, like a screen share, but my main phone is an iPhone so I would have to use my other android phone to control it


----------



## steveK2016

Haha my wish list is an affordable bluetooth bottun. The have one for like $50 that is like a macro. I would have it so it would pop up an imafe saying something like "Your a few minutes from your destination. If you enjoyed your ride, please consider a tip" then 10 second later open up the Square app. 

But your request would be a solid secondary option! Ill do my own research for a timeout like app.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

I'm also starting to warm up to the idea from JimKE on mixing in some infotainment slides like cool facts about Phoenix. I think tourists and locals might like it and it's not a complete system telling your PAX what they should be doing, i.e. Rating you, tipping you, how to tip you, who's tipped you the most. Although that does work. Like I said earlier a guy gave me a $55 tip so that he could get in my hall of fame. But he was so subtle about asking me I didn't pick up on it till later. He kept saying Allan and how his name was spelled differently than his, and I didn't realize till later that he was taking about a person I made up and I had forgotten what names I gave everyone lol.


----------



## JimKE

Here are a couple of my "tourist" shots. Both of these happen to be about things to see and do in the Florida Keys. I have others about South Beach, Wynwood, Everglades National Park, Little Havana, etc.


----------



## Whytheface57

As a new driver I just want to say how awesome this looks and I hope to get some inspiration of my own to create such a cool feature (and get more tips too!)
Thanks to everyone who has contributed so far


----------



## steveK2016

I may clean up the original post to be a more step by step guide on how to make your own Tablet Tipping sign.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> I may clean up the original post to be a more step by step guide on how to make your own Tablet Tipping sign.


I think you should leave this thread just how it is. It's a great example of people working together on something in this forum. You should create a new thread under the Tips category with a step by step and we could all contribute to that as well


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Haha my wish list is an affordable bluetooth bottun. The have one for like $50 that is like a macro. I would have it so it would pop up an imafe saying something like "Your a few minutes from your destination. If you enjoyed your ride, please consider a tip" then 10 second later open up the Square app.
> 
> But your request would be a solid secondary option! Ill do my own research for a timeout like app.


I am working on something like this now. I'm thinking I can just create a webpage that I can activate with a Bluetooth button that will bring up a message that asks for a tip and then you can create a link that will open up the Square app. They do have an API that in theory you could have them click the amount they want and then it will open the Square app with the amount they chose populated in the totals section, but I'm not good enough with coding to make that work.


----------



## Whytheface57

Jc. said:


> If you set up a pin to open the register app and enable the guest mode you can restrict what they can access[/QUO
> 
> 
> Jc. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you set up a pin to open the register app and enable the guest mode you can restr
Click to expand...




Jc. said:


> If you set up a pin to open the register app and enable the guest mode you can restrict what they can access


I've never used an android device in my life, do you have a moment to explain how you did that?


----------



## Whytheface57

Chauffeur_James said:


> I use 3 apps in total to create the look and feel of the tablet. I use that background changer app that you use.
> 
> I use the Nova Launcher app which allows me to move around the desktop, hide my app tray and the upper status bar, place the icons exactly where I need them and change the name of the app. Another plus to this app since I also use this tablet for work sometimes, all I have to do is change the default home screen back to the tablets factory home button and the tablets home screen goes back to the original way I need it for my other business.


Where in the app can you get rid of your app tray and upper status bar?


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8L2GQE/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> 10 min installation and it's bluetooth connected so you can change the colors on the fly from a color wheel through their App. You can also lower the brightness.
> 
> Worth the $20!


Done!










And before you ask, yes I did copy your new slide lol


----------



## Jc.

You guys are making me wanna get some of this for my car, LOL. Looks great! 

Actually I was doing some research, the Amazon Fire tablet, only cost 50 bucks and it can be rooted easily, you can even install a custom ROM to it. I'm gonna have to start selling this combos hahaha


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Whytheface57 said:


> Where in the app can you get rid of your app tray and upper status bar?


For the notification bar go to the Look and Feel setting and deselect "Show notification bar"

The app tray is known as the Dock. So go to the dock setting and on the upper right side of the screen slide the toggle to off and there you have it, no more dock


----------



## comm3000

I've got pretty good week last week and vent ahead and bought all of the stuff, so I will bug the shit out you all good people and post my own manual on what I got out of it 

1. Alinshi 4pcs 9 LED Multi-color Car Interior Voice Control Lights $26
2. Mpow Ground Loop Noise Isolator for Car Audio / Home Stereo System with 3.5mm Audio Cable (Black) $10
3. TFY Vehicle Headrest Hook & Loop Fastening Tape (Black) – Accessory for TFY Car Headrest Mount $8 (gonna do my own mount)
4. Dragon Touch X10 10-Inch 16GB Octa Core Tablet with 5.0 MP Camera and Android 6 $120
5. MoKo Dragon Touch X10 / KingPad K100 Case - Slim Folding Cover Case for Dragon Touch X10 / KingPad K100 10.6" Inch Octa Core Android Tablet, BLACK $13 
6. StarTech 2m 6' Right-Angle Micro-USB Charging Cable - 24 AWG (USBAUB2MRA) $6.74
(sorry, cannot post links yet. It's all from Amazon)


Since this tablet is a different than TFY making mount for and the fact that I do not like corner straps which not really secure, I am going to try to make my own mount out of case for Dragon with handle and Fastening Tape.

I'll try to update ya all on how it goes.

I already have iPad Air2 at center console as "night vision" (as I drive 90% at night) with Google maps in satellite view and Android Nexus 6P for HUD and regular navigation. iPad runs UBER and Nexus runs LYFT, though LYFT syncs between both devices which makes it a breeze to switch between regular map at Nexus and satellite view on iPad. Sound really complicated, but it is not at all. Also iPad is an entertainment center with Google music and YouTube for the passengers. Sound wired directly to AUX for better sound from iPad. 

I got a lot of WOWs about the setup already. One dude give me $5 tip for showing him an documentary about John Stewart while we were on trip. I have tmobile service with binge or whatever, so music and video are free and do not count against my data bucket.


----------



## TheOne859

James did a hell of a job editing my slides lol and I'm glad it's working for him 

I use Spotify as well in my ride and have had a to. Of compliments from riders on my setup and people say its one of the best rides they've been in because of it.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

TheOne859 said:


> James did a hell of a job editing my slides lol and I'm glad it's working for him
> 
> I use Spotify as well in my ride and have had a to. Of compliments from riders on my setup and people say its one of the best rides they've been in because of it.


Lol Yeah...about that. I couldn't do the cartoonish look, I'm not that talented but I liked your design and city background so I copied it.

I always get told I have the coolest Uber ever


----------



## TheOne859

Lol!! I've got a few modifications I'm considering ill have to make sure to post them so you can do an update of you deem it necessary


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> Lol Yeah...about that. I couldn't do the cartoonish look, I'm not that talented but I liked your design and city background so I copied it.
> 
> I always get told I have the coolest Uber ever


I prefer it because it keeps it clean, since I do graphics for my 9-5 we have accounts with several stock photo databases. While I could design most of what I use from scratch, I find that anything I want has already been made by someone else. Why waste time, use stock images! You can find some free stock image sites that offer vector images, which are clean and easy to use. You do need to have Adobe Illustrator though.

So I'm testing out the idea of having events and things to do, I wanted to keep the theme but still showcase things.

This is the idea


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> I prefer it because it keeps it clean, since I do graphics for my 9-5 we have accounts with several stock photo databases. While I could design most of what I use from scratch, I find that anything I want has already been made by someone else. Why waste time, use stock images! You can find some free stock image sites that offer vector images, which are clean and easy to use. You do need to have Adobe Illustrator though.
> 
> So I'm testing out the idea of having events and things to do, I wanted to keep the theme but still showcase things.
> 
> This is the idea


I've been thinking the same thing. There's almost too much now I think it's starting to get a little pushy.

The Rydar app gives some pretty good event listings I might source from


----------



## KenStyles

Hi I have a simple Android tablet and how can I get set up with this tipping software and what do I have to do to connect it to my car so that passengers can play music and such


----------



## steveK2016

KenStyles said:


> Hi I have a simple Android tablet and how can I get set up with this tipping software and what do I have to do to connect it to my car so that passengers can play music and such


Sign up for www.Square.com you'll get a free card reader. Install their app on your device.

Seems spotify is the best way to connect it to music, use Spotify Connect to connect the device to your phone, then your phone to your car (Bluetooth Audio or Aux Cord) that way they can play their music then when they're gone, you can go back to your own play list.


----------



## steveK2016

A couple of slide concepts. Thought? Not sure if this is the exact approach I want to do.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Sign up for www.Square.com you'll get a free card reader. Install their app on your device.
> 
> Seems spotify is the best way to connect it to music, use Spotify Connect to connect the device to your phone, then your phone to your car (Bluetooth Audio or Aux Cord) that way they can play their music then when they're gone, you can go back to your own play list.


If you want it quicker just go to walmart or target or wherever and just buy it. You pay $10 at the time and then when you activate it they will credit you back the $10. When I bought my cardless reader it included the swipe reader with instructions on how to redeem the $10


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> A couple of slide concepts. Thought? Not sure if this is the exact approach I want to do.


Those are cool, I'm going to try an look around for some free vectors.

With your graphics, you should just create a square store free through weebly and sell some generic ones on here. I'm sure people would love to have something. Not everyone has photoshop.


----------



## Leesafur

Hey guys~ with the limitations of IOS, all of your great ideas and me plagiarizing all of it  lol this is what I came up with...
Any constructive criticism is appreciated.
Lee


----------



## TheOne859

Is that all on one screen? ^^^^^^


----------



## Leesafur

TheOne859 said:


> Is that all on one screen? ^^^^^^


Lol yes! 
Its bc iOS doesn't allow a wall paper slideshow with the app icons visible


----------



## Whytheface57

For those of you who have been using the Square App a while, is there a way to keep Pax from using the Cash button? I had one click cash probably thinking they were using their card to give me cash and never actually tipped me. I had to refund the payment in Square so it didn't show as an actual payment on my tax sheet next year. 

Any ideas?


----------



## OCMike

I want this in my car, but have no idea where to start. Can someone give me a good recommendation for a cheap android tablet? Also, if someone wants to help me with the slides, I will gladly pay.


----------



## Jc.

Whytheface57 said:


> For those of you who have been using the Square App a while, is there a way to keep Pax from using the Cash button? I had one click cash probably thinking they were using their card to give me cash and never actually tipped me. I had to refund the payment in Square so it didn't show as an actual payment on my tax sheet next year.
> 
> Any ideas?


Cash payments are nor reflected in the 1099 square send you.

I dont think there is an option to disable payment options


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Whytheface57 said:


> For those of you who have been using the Square App a while, is there a way to keep Pax from using the Cash button? I had one click cash probably thinking they were using their card to give me cash and never actually tipped me. I had to refund the payment in Square so it didn't show as an actual payment on my tax sheet next year.
> 
> Any ideas?


I had 2 people hit the cash button, but none since I added the little display to show how to do the tip. If I miss a couple tips here and there I'm not horribly worried because I still get more tips by letting them do it themselves than I did when I did the processing myself


----------



## Teresa Keim

The images and work was really were cold. I also liked it very much..


----------



## Chauffeur_James

OCMike said:


> I want this in my car, but have no idea where to start. Can someone give me a good recommendation for a cheap android tablet? Also, if someone wants to help me with the slides, I will gladly pay.


Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?

Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app

Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?
> 
> Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app
> 
> Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


Ill reach out to ya later today


----------



## OCMike

Chauffeur_James said:


> Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?
> 
> Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app
> 
> Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


YES! YES! A thousand times, YES!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for this forum post and to all of you who have contributed. I am looking at the list of products to complete this setup and plan to incorporate this ASAP. 

FYI:

LYFT: I experience an average of 72% tip rate 72/100 rides I receive a tip online through Lyft.
UBER: 18% tip rate 18/100 rides tip. 

I get many more Uber rides than lyft so I hope to increase this rate dramatically and will report my results once I have figures.


----------



## Jc.

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for this forum post and to all of you who have contributed. I am looking at the list of products to complete this setup and plan to incorporate this ASAP.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> LYFT: I experience an average of 72% tip rate 72/100 rides I receive a tip online through Lyft.
> UBER: 18% tip rate 18/100 rides tip.
> 
> I get many more Uber rides than lyft so I hope to increase this rate dramatically and will report my results once I have figures.


Are you offering happy endings? 
That's a high tip percentage right there!


----------



## Danny3xd

Working on complete setup and incorporating this, Thanks again Steve!

Started a thread about the whole thing and hoping you folks chime in with your setups. Dash board setup thread; https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashboard-setup-apps-navigation.142540/#post-2125918

Gonna put a link to this thread there. Be kinda cool to get a consensus on most productive way to luber. These forums are great. So easy to help each other and share information.


----------



## [email protected]

Chauffeur_James said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my setup. I think it's pretty clean and classy.
> 
> View attachment 94204


Chauffeur_James that is an awesome looking setup. I like the chip reader you have set up versus using the standard magnetic swiper that comes with the Square set up. I have had many customers that I cannot get the strip to read and the numbers have to be keyed in manually.

I have had very little tips through Square to this point only offering to run it through my phone. I think most customers have become accustomed to utilizing POS systems and terminals where they do not need to hand a card to anyone. You system allows that as well as adding the tip with some privacy from the driver.

I know Square will accept Android Pay, Apple Pay, NFC and major credit cards using the "contactless reader" and not sure if that is what you are using in this setup. My biggest obstacle with that system is the reader from Square had limited compatibility.

What are you using here and how does it work for you?


----------



## Chauffeur_James

[email protected] said:


> Chauffeur_James that is an awesome looking setup. I like the chip reader you have set up versus using the standard magnetic swiper that comes with the Square set up. I have had many customers that I cannot get the strip to read and the numbers have to be keyed in manually.
> 
> I have had very little tips through Square to this point only offering to run it through my phone. I think most customers have become accustomed to utilizing POS systems and terminals where they do not need to hand a card to anyone. You system allows that as well as adding the tip with some privacy from the driver.
> 
> I know Square will accept Android Pay, Apple Pay, NFC and major credit cards using the "contactless reader" and not sure if that is what you are using in this setup. My biggest obstacle with that system is the reader from Square had limited compatibility.
> 
> What are you using here and how does it work for you?


Yes the think on my center console is a Square contactless and chip reader. I also had a lot of issues with the swipe so this is a great backup to make sure I get the tip. It's a little bit of a pain. I've found that I always need to have power connected to it because it will disconnect itself from the tablet. So when I connect it to the power source when I start my day I tend to have to forget the device and re-sync the Bluetooth. But this is only once a day so it's not too much of a pain.


----------



## sduberdude

Chauffeur_James said:


> Yes the think on my center console is a Square contactless and chip reader. I also had a lot of issues with the swipe so this is a great backup to make sure I get the tip. It's a little bit of a pain. I've found that I always need to have power connected to it because it will disconnect itself from the tablet. So when I connect it to the power source when I start my day I tend to have to forget the device and re-sync the Bluetooth. But this is only once a day so it's not too much of a pain.





Chauffeur_James said:


> Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?
> 
> Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app
> 
> Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


Hey Chauffeur_James I'm new on the board here, but I'm a Uber driver w/about 1500 rides and had a similar idea as you. So I have been thinking about designing a similar (and yet completely different) product and found this thread. I think your product idea is great and I would call it a very high-end version of what I was planning on offering. Maybe we could work together. Maybe we could sell both devices at different price points. Yours has many more features than mine, but mine's cheaper. Different products for different tastes, you know?

Would you be interested in partnering? I'm at about 90% on a website that's setup to handle all the payments, etc. Do you have a site ready to go or would you like a place to handle selling what you've designed?

I know you don't know me yet, but I can tell you a lot more in private that might help that. Interested in talking offline?


----------



## [email protected]

Update:

I appreciate all the feedback people are sharing on this forum. It is very helpful.

I have purchased the Samsung Galaxy Tab E 8 and found it on Best Buy for $99 through Verizon on a 2 year contract. It will share data with my phone plan so only cost me a $10 monthly line charge. The tablet retailed for $249 and Verizon asks $149 with the two year agreement. It wil have multiple use for me so worth the cost.

I also purchased the TFY Universal Headrest Mount from Amazon.

I also purchased the underdash lighting kit from Amazon but have not got it working yet. It is wired adn installed but does not come on. Not sure yet if I am having an issue with the associated app or the ligth kit itself may be dead out of the box. I hope not since I ran all the wires before testing it. I know, dumb move lol.

I worked on the tablet and have the Nova Launcher and My Wallpaper Display and Stay alive app installed that Chauffeur_James listed in his post. 
Still working on learning the Nova Settings so that I can only have the apps I want the customer to have access too shown versus all my apps. IE Spotify and Square.

Also working on the slides, watched several youtube videos on how to do things with Pixlr and actually am doing better than I thought I would.

I won't have it all working for tonight but I hope to have it up and running at full speed this weekend. Sorry, I cannot post lnks to the purchased items or screen shots of what I have developed so far due to forum restrictions.


----------



## OCMike

Chauffeur_James said:


> Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?
> 
> Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app
> 
> Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


Any new updates on this? I was off on vacation for a week and would love to have something like this in my car ASAP


----------



## Chauffeur_James

OCMike said:


> Any new updates on this? I was off on vacation for a week and would love to have something like this in my car ASAP


We are in a testing phase right now looking for the right tablet at the right price to try and keep our price point as low as possible while still getting you a quality tablet. We are trying to get something out soon.


----------



## steveK2016

OCMike said:


> Any new updates on this? I was off on vacation for a week and would love to have something like this in my car ASAP


If you are interested in a package like this, please send either James or myself a DM so once we finalize an offering, you can be the first to know!


----------



## kupalka

steveK2016 said:


> If you are interested in a package like this, please send either James or myself a DM so once we finalize an offering, you can be the first to know!


Cool! What's a DM?


----------



## steveK2016

kupalka said:


> Cool! What's a DM?


Direct message


----------



## kupalka

steveK2016 said:


> Direct message


Thanks


----------



## Chauffeur_James

kupalka said:


> Thanks


On here it's called a Conversation. You just click on our avatar and click start conversation


----------



## kupalka

Chauffeur_James said:


> On here it's called a Conversation. You just click on our avatar and click start conversation


Thanks James! Just started the conversation with your partner Steve


----------



## TotC

This is so awesome, and I am working to repurpose an older Tab3 to do this. I do have a question, have you considered putting a hyperlink in your slideshows for a more detailed explanation of what the picture is about? i.e., I would put up a picture of the Arch, and link to it's webpage.


----------



## steveK2016

TotC said:


> This is so awesome, and I am working to repurpose an older Tab3 to do this. I do have a question, have you considered putting a hyperlink in your slideshows for a more detailed explanation of what the picture is about? i.e., I would put up a picture of the Arch, and link to it's webpage.


That was what my concept of the QR Codes were for on my latest. I had removed the ability to use Chrome, I'd rather minimize what they can do on the tablet that takes away from them seeing the tipping request.

I'm about to suck it up and buy a Flic, it's a bluetooth button that you can program to perform certain tasks, up to 3.

Long click = return to home page
Single Click = "If you enjoyed your ride, please consider a tip!"
Double Click = Square reader page.

So when I'm 3 minutes from destination, I single click to remind them on tipping, specially if they are utilizing Spotify. Then double click to take them to the Square reader page.

That way, if they are utilizing the spotify app, they aren't "forgetting" about the tipping message.

$40 but I'm ok with that!


----------



## [email protected]

The Bluetooth Flic looks like a great tool to stay ahead of keeping the table on the right screen for the end of ride. I wish it could be more integrated into GPS to work automatic but this is a workable solution. I will be following along with steveK2016 to see how this works for him and what type of ROI it generates for him.

I am working on my screens now and hope to have them up and running in the car on my trips this coming Monday.
* Still unsure how to get only the icons I want on the px screens to be displayed using Nova Launcher.

LED underdash lights - working, the issue was a broken fuse in the connector. Once that was replaced they work great and add about 35% positive comments on them so far. Plus, they look really cook.

My built in car bluetooth is intermittent with cutting in and out randomly. To expensive to have Toyota fix. Looking at a bluetooth dongle for the car to pick up and run so I can keep my aux port open for Square Reader.


----------



## kupalka

JimKE said:


> I "softened" my pitch a little by mixing in some travelogue slides of the Miami area.
> 
> My .ppt is 35 slides, showing from 10 to 20 seconds each depending on content. Of those, 17 are pretty pictures and 18 are "commercials" -- actually 6 different commercials repeated 3 times because on short rides pax will not see the full show. The presentation loops ad infinitum, ad nauseum.
> 
> Of the commercials, 2 are about ratings, 2 are about prearranged rides, one is charging/aux cords, and one is about tips.


Can you share your work? Im sure many here would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Easy Driver - ATL

TotC said:


> I am working to repurpose an older Tab3 to do this


I bought a TAB 3 for this purpose and discovered afterward that it is NOT compatible with the Square Contactless reader. I advise that you go to the Square web site and select a tablet model that is listed as compatible with the contactless reader.

I found a Seller Refurbished LG G Pad V 400 for $60.00, including shipping, on ebay. And, this model is compatible with the contactless reader.


----------



## TotC

Easy Driver - ATL said:


> I bought a TAB 3 for this purpose and discovered afterward that it is NOT compatible with the Square Contactless reader. I advise that you go to the Square web site and select a tablet model that is listed as compatible with the contactless reader.
> 
> I found a Seller Refurbished LG G Pad V 400 for $60.00, including shipping, on ebay. And, this model is compatible with the contactless reader.


Thanks for the info. At this time, I am not prepared to purchase a chip card reader yet.


----------



## steveK2016

TotC said:


> Thanks for the info. At this time, I am not prepared to purchase a chip card reader yet.


Chip Reader is free.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

steveK2016 said:


> Chip Reader is free.


No the aux port swipe is free, the chip reader and apple android pay device is $50


----------



## TotC

steveK2016 said:


> Chip Reader is free.


I am not opposed to a chip reader, but my budget says otherwise. If you can point to a way I can get a free one, I'd certainly reconsider my tablet choice.


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> No the aux port swipe is free, the chip reader and apple android pay device is $50


Sorry yea i was thinking mag swiper.


----------



## [email protected]

I am very happy with the Galaxy Tab E8 on Verizon LTE. My case arrived today and I hope to have this up and running on Monday.

The Mag Strip Reader that comes free with Square is only about 30% reliable in reading cards on a routine basis, from my past experience. The Contactless and Chip Reader seems to be the way to proceed as posted by Chauffeur_James in one of his images. Here is the imformation I have found on compatability so far from Square. It can also be found on the site FYI but I cannot post links in the forums yet.

I do like that Square offers a 30 day refund policy if it does not work with your tablet as for me with the Galaxy Tab E8 and my Google Pixel XL phone neither show as being supported currently.

*Google Android Compatibility & Contactless Reader*
Your Android device must be running Android 4.4 or higher and have built-in Bluetooth Low Energy to work with the contactless and chip card reader. The following Android devices are supported:


Asus MeMO Pad 8
Azpen A728 Tablet
Google Nexus 4
Google Nexus 5
Google Nexus 6
Google Nexus 7 2013 edition
Google Nexus 9 LTE
HTC Desire 510
HTC One
HTC One Google Play edition
HTC One M7
HTC One M8
HTC One M9
LG G Pad 10.1
LG G Pad 10.1 LTE
LG G Pad 7.0
LG G Pad 7.0 LTE
LG G pad 8.0
LG G Pad 8.3 LTE
LG G Pad F7.0
LG G Stylo
LG G2
LG G3
LG G4
LG Leon 4G LTE
LG Optimus F60
LG Optimus L70
LG Optimus L90
LG Realm
LG Volt
Motorola Droid Razr
Motorola DROID Turbo
Motorola Droid Ultra
Motorola Moto E
Motorola Moto G
Motorola Moto G Google Play edition
Motorola Moto G w/ 4G LTE
Motorola Moto X
Motorola Motoluxe
Motorola RAZR M
OnePlus One
Pantech Discover
Samsung Galaxy Avant
Samsung Galaxy Core
Samsung Galaxy Core Prime
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3
Samsung Galaxy Mega2
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge
Samsung Galaxy Note2
Samsung Galaxy Note3
Samsung Galaxy Note4
Samsung Galaxy Note5
Samsung Galaxy S4
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini
Samsung Galaxy S5
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active
Samsung Galaxy S6
Samsung Galaxy S6 Active
Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge
Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+
Samsung Galaxy Star
Samsung Galaxy Tab3 7.0 *
Samsung Galaxy Tab4 10.0
Samsung Galaxy Tab4 7.0
Samsung Galaxy Tab4 8.0
Samsung Galaxy Tab4 Nook 10.1
Samsung Galaxy TabS 10.5
Samsung Galaxy TabS 8.4
Sony Xperia Z3
Trio AXS 3G
ZTE ZMAX
*The Wi-Fi only version of this device is not supported.

Note: We can't guarantee support with all Android devices at the moment, but we're working to support as many as possible. If your device isn't currently on this list, there's a chance it will be supported in the future.

If you have any problems with your reader, you can return it within 30 days or you can cancel your order.


----------



## UberwithDan

Chauffeur_James said:


> View attachment 95842
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> View attachment 95841
> 
> 
> And before you ask, yes I did copy your new slide lol
> 
> View attachment 95842


How are you limiting pax access to other apps?

How do you remove the standard android quicklaunch bar ( probably answered in my first question)? ( answered erlier in the thread)

Ive tried out several "kiosk" apps but they either block the live wallpaper/slideshow app you suggested or you cant specifiy the lcoation of app icons on the screen.



steveK2016 said:


> Sign up for www.Square.com you'll get a free card reader. Install their app on your device.
> 
> Seems spotify is the best way to connect it to music, use Spotify Connect to connect the device to your phone, then your phone to your car (Bluetooth Audio or Aux Cord) that way they can play their music then when they're gone, you can go back to your own play list.


I was wondering about the Connect thing. Ive been die hard pandora for years but I may make the switch. Does spotify create channels or playlists for you based on genre or artist selection like pandora?



steveK2016 said:


> A couple of slide concepts. Thought? Not sure if this is the exact approach I want to do.


Are you making money off the top from ticket sales? If so how are you accomplishing this? Highly interested.

Also why not use Usurv instead of the complicated process shown on your slide?


----------



## steveK2016

UberwithDan said:


> How are you limiting pax access to other apps?
> 
> How do you remove the standard android quicklaunch bar ( probably answered in my first question)?
> 
> Ive tried out several "kiosk" apps but they either block the live wallpaper/slideshow app you suggested or you cant specifiy the lcoation of app icons on the screen.
> 
> I was wondering about the Connect thing. Ive been die hard pandora for years but I may make the switch. Does spotify create channels or playlists for you based on genre or artist selection like pandora?


I use an app called "Clean Master" that i use to clean junk files, and such, and they have a feature called "App Lock" it locks any app individually that you don't want others to have access to. I lock everything except Spotify and Square App.

I never got into Pandora, and I only use Spotify creating my own playlist but there are suggested play list as well as radio stations based on genre but I don't know if it's as in depth as Pandora. If you do sign up, look for the free premiums. I got a 3 month plan for $0.01 special and have no regrets continuing with $9.99 monthly since.


----------



## UberwithDan

JimKE said:


> I "softened" my pitch a little by mixing in some travelogue slides of the Miami area.
> 
> My .ppt is 35 slides, showing from 10 to 20 seconds each depending on content. Of those, 17 are pretty pictures and 18 are "commercials" -- actually 6 different commercials repeated 3 times because on short rides pax will not see the full show. The presentation loops ad infinitum, ad nauseum.
> 
> Of the commercials, 2 are about ratings, 2 are about prearranged rides, one is charging/aux cords, and one is about tips.


what app are you using that allows you to use a ppt?


----------



## steveK2016

UberwithDan said:


> How are you limiting pax access to other apps?
> Are you making money off the top from ticket sales? If so how are you accomplishing this? Highly interested.
> 
> Also why not use Usurv instead of the complicated process shown on your slide?


No I wasn't but I was looking at ways to maybe do that, but I put that concept on the back burner for a bit.

The arranged rides was something I was thinking of doing, that also was put on the back burner.

Uzurv seems to use it's own system for fares right, not through Uber? So does uzurv pay for commercial insurance during the same 3 phases of ride share?


----------



## UberwithDan

another ?. How do you access the screen that shows all apps on the device if you remove the dock using the aforementioned method?


----------



## steveK2016

UberwithDan said:


> another ?. How do you access the screen that shows all apps on the device if you remove the dock using the aforementioned method?


On Android, they have a built in "Hide Apps" feature. So when I need to access, you long hold anywhere on the screen and it gives you an option for Settings. Settings is password protected, then I go to the Hide App section and unhide the apps I need to access. Then I re-hide and exit out, once you exit out and put the tablet to sleep, the password protection activates.


----------



## UberwithDan

Jc. said:


> If you set up a pin to open the register app and enable the guest mode you can restrict what they can access


how do you do this i cant find the option

Ive been looking for a few hours , cant find instructons on how to accomplish this.
----------------------------
I want to use something like this, but it's unclear how you can make your own graphic for the device. On further research, you have to order it custom made in most places for 60+ dollare for a pair. your basicallly paying for a tiny piece of plastic film with a graphic printed on it. or you can buy these deveices dirt cherap if you can make your own but I have no idea how to do so

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-No-Dri...95786302&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined












steveK2016 said:


> No I wasn't but I was looking at ways to maybe do that, but I put that concept on the back burner for a bit.
> 
> The arranged rides was something I was thinking of doing, that also was put on the back burner.
> 
> Uzurv seems to use it's own system for fares right, not through Uber? So does uzurv pay for commercial insurance during the same 3 phases of ride share?


uzurv lets a pax put out a request, riders respond in the app, rider picks a driver ( rider can set specific criteria on requests inclding a specific driver , if desired) I think uzurv charges pa x afee, you arrive at the agreed time, they then manually request you in uber/lyft. I had it active for about a month or 2, its nto too popular yet but its a working alternative. id see a few random requests a week mainly for airport rides from far out suburbs in early am or late pm


----------



## Anatoc

This is a great idea. Was playing with this idea for awhile.


----------



## Pesty

Got this loaded up on the iPad with keynote. Getting the seat back holder and plan to get this going tonight or tomorrow. 
Thanks Steve!!


----------



## UberwithDan

1. How do you lock Square POS with a pin? I cant find an answer anywhere

2. Ive been going through alot fo different kiosk type apps and I think I found a winner here. "Surelock" . the full version is 1.99 a month, works great, has additional tools for changing app names, icon sizes, tons of security options, and best of all a highly responsive support team. I wanted to allow pax access to the spotify widget for easy song skipping, etc... and the media controls on the widget seem to disappear and the app is also unable to resize the widget in case it's just a resizing issue suppressing the media controls fromt he widget ui. within 24 hours the support team has contacted me multipel times, with proficient english, including a personal phone call. I sent some requested screenshots and log data from the app. It appears this is the first app widget they have had this issue with and its clear they tested it out to duplicate the problem and they asure me its being submitted to their dev team for resolution. very impressive. also im using the wall paper slider suggested and it doesnt interfere with that either.


----------



## TK-421

steveK2016 said:


> That was what my concept of the QR Codes were for on my latest. I had removed the ability to use Chrome, I'd rather minimize what they can do on the tablet that takes away from them seeing the tipping request.
> 
> I'm about to suck it up and buy a Flic, it's a bluetooth button that you can program to perform certain tasks, up to 3.


Steve, The Flic Sounds like a great idea. However, if you have it connected wouldn't that prevent one from using a Square chip/NFC reader?

I'm about to start driving and looking at all the ideas that folks are sharing. I really think yours is a great one.


----------



## steveK2016

TK-421 said:


> Steve, The Flic Sounds like a great idea. However, if you have it connected wouldn't that prevent one from using a Square chip/NFC reader?
> 
> I'm about to start driving and looking at all the ideas that folks are sharing. I really think yours is a great one.


I don't have the NFC reader, just the Square Mag Stripe, so I'm not worried about that but that is a valid concern I'm sure.

However most devices these days can handle multiple bluetooth connectivity without a problem.

My LG V20 is connected to my cars bluetooth as well as my tablets bluetooth for Tablet Talk simulaneously, but I don't know if the tablet is capable of multiple Bluetooth communication.

Perhaps when I decide to get the Flic, I haven't yet, I'll connect it to the tablet that also connects to the phone through Tablet talk and see if the tablet can handle multiple bluetooth connections.


----------



## TK-421

For those of you using a tablet... What size screen do you have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Poopy54

I'm using a tab 4 tablet Samsung screen is 6 1/2 inches, I am still dialing this in.

My question is, if this is a screen saver or wallpaper, how does one set in the apps for the pax within the screensaver app?? I do have square, been using that for a while, and Pandora/I heart radio

EDIT: figured it out

But how do you keep the pax from swiping the screen to your other pages and getting into those apps, don't want to hide them all, be nice to have a way to keep just the homepage up and then you wallpaper flips thru its messaging.

Or is this pad you have just dedicated to the wallpaper, with no other apps on it?


----------



## TK-421

As I read what Steve set up and talks about in this thread, it's an app that set the slides as the wall paper. Therefore you not dealing with a screensaver. Then you use another app to limit what apps are available to the pax.


----------



## Poopy54

Yeah i misspoke regarding screen saver and wallpaper

Still figuring out in what I am using to make these, what size I need to make my slides to fill the screen, and then adjust the area for the apps to sit while the slides run across the pad....I am at 900x880 right now, and it need to be bigger , I have a headache, just hope the wallpaper app doesn't resize the work when loaded


----------



## TK-421

Poopy54 from what you said before about your tablet, you should have a 1280 x 800 display. This is equivalent to a 16:10 aspect ratio. I'm not sure how others are creating their slides but I'm using plain old power point which I can later convert into any file format needed. In PowerPoint, I can select the aspect ratio for the slides so, in theory, I should be set with having the slides match up with the tablets resolution & aspect ratio. I say "theroy" as I'm still building and getting everything together.

Regarding the ability to keep pax out of other apps, it was mentioned that there is an app to lock down selected apps and only let pax see what you want them to see and have access to.


----------



## UberwithDan

Poopy54 said:


> I'm using a tab 4 tablet Samsung screen is 6 1/2 inches, I am still dialing this in.
> 
> My question is, if this is a screen saver or wallpaper, how does one set in the apps for the pax within the screensaver app?? I do have square, been using that for a while, and Pandora/I heart radio
> 
> EDIT: fi........


Im using an app called Surelock 1,99 a month. tons of features including icon resize , icon rename, multiple profiles, and widget locking too ( a little buggy but the dev team is fairly responsive). I use gimp for editing most thing. I generally start with a base project that has layers set with highlight boxes for difference locations on the screen so I can avodei them or highlight them on certain final products. It doesnt do autoshapes of any kind so I do some thing in powerpoint and paste them into the gimp project then use it manipulate shape and size from there.


----------



## Poopy54

I use laughing bird software
https://www.laughingbirdsoftware.com/

I have figured that I will be working with a 1600x1000 canvas here is one for tipping I have made and working on a features page, charging, candy etc

Needing to dial it all in and look at the design further


----------



## TK-421

steveK2016 or Chauffeur_James, I've been working on getting my setup, well... set up. Anyways, how do you get the home screen to return after someone uses an app such as Spotify or a web browser? Do you just rely on them to close out of the app or is there a way to automatically close the app after inactivity. Otherwise, as soon as they go into an app they will never see the slides.


----------



## steveK2016

TK-421 said:


> steveK2016 or Chauffeur_James, I've been working on getting my setup, well... set up. Anyways, how do you get the home screen to return after someone uses an app such as Spotify or a web browser? Do you just rely on them to close out of the app or is there a way to automatically close the app after inactivity. Otherwise, as soon as they go into an app they will never see the slides.


Yes, I have to reach back and exit out after they leave but once I decide to give this Flic a try, I think it'll do the job from the front.


----------



## UberwithDan

TK-421 said:


> steveK2016 or Chauffeur_James, I've been working on getting my setup, well... set up. Anyways, how do you get the home screen to return after someone uses an app such as Spotify or a web browser? Do you just rely on them to close out of the app or is there a way to automatically close the app after inactivity. Otherwise, as soon as they go into an app they will never see the slides.


The surelock app Ive been trying out actually has this as a feature but I cant seem to get it to work. Contacted the developer.

In the mean time Im looking at the Automate android app. Ive foudn some examples that work on user inactivity but i havent found out how to go back to home on that app yet, well see.


----------



## TK-421

OK, so I've been slaving away at getting my tablet set up. I think I finally have it. I want to first thank steveK2016 for starting this thread and also Chauffeur_James for his contributions. Through a lot of trial and error I think I have something that works very well and thought I would try to give back a little with what I did.

First, I decided that since I would be using the tablet for occasional personal use, I would set up a dedicated "UBER" account on my Android Tablet. This way, I could eliminate a number of apps and also made feel a bit safer with anything personal I might have on the tablet.

Next step was to load up the apps for wallpaper, locking down the device, and apps for the PAX.
- For the wallpaper I used the one Steve listed (My Wallpaper Slideshow) and it works perfectly.
- To lock down the apps, I initially went with Nova Launcher and while it works very well, I did not like that one the PAX opened an app, they would have return to the home screen manually. I felt like this would relegate the tablet to one task (music, internet, etc..) and they would never see the slides again nor see the Square app to leave a tip. So at UberwithDan 's suggestion, I checked out SureLock. Basically, SureLock is an app designed to run your tablet as a kiosk. Perfect! The free edition is limited so I decided to go with the paid version which does cost some $$$ (about $40). But I think it will be well worth it since a major feature of this app is an option to revert to the home screen after a designated time period. (You can set it from 10 seconds to many minutes.) Also, I like that with this app, you choose what apps you want to be available as opposed to choosing which ones to lock down. So by default everything is locked down and you select from the app list which ones are available. It works well with the wallpaper and also a screen rotation app I have. I just set them up prior to running SureLock. The only downside to SureLock is that while you can remove App names from the icons, you can not change the name. So my solution was to include the app name as part of the slide. It took some back and forth to edit the slides just right so everything lined up, but it works great.
- I created the slides using Powerpoint and then copy/pasted them to my photo editor where I could save them as a JPG.
- I set the slides to change every 12 seconds and I have 12 slides total.
- I set SureLock to time out on an app after 1 minute of inactivity. I'm not sure if Ill keep it set at that and will have to see how it goes.
For PAX apps, I have: Spotify, Square, Firefox, FlightStats (Flight/Airport Info), and AccuWeather.

I think that's about it. Thanks everyone for the inspiration!

Rob

Edit: Some slides for viewing...


----------



## UberwithDan

I went with the 1.99 a month option . What version of android does your device have? I cant get the idle options to work. my current workaround is the return to hoe screen on usb change feature (unplug replug tablet charging wire from front of vehicle to trigger aftter rider laves) 

-Surelock does allow you to change app icon names. go to approved apps list, click and hold to open edit I think it is, change app name. Change only shows when surelock is active. 

- another side note Im experimenting with Automate and Droid Macro apps to do things liek automatically opening certain apps on the tablet when it connects to my phone hoitspot network. My phone now does several actions when connecting to my cars bluetooth as an event trigger.


----------



## TK-421

UberwithDan said:


> I went with the 1.99 a month option . What version of android does your device have? I cant get the idle options to work. my current workaround is the return to hoe screen on usb change feature (unplug replug tablet charging wire from front of vehicle to trigger aftter rider laves)
> 
> -Surelock does allow you to change app icon names. go to approved apps list, click and hold to open edit I think it is, change app name. Change only shows when surelock is active.
> 
> - another side note Im experimenting with Automate and Droid Macro apps to do things liek automatically opening certain apps on the tablet when it connects to my phone hoitspot network. My phone now does several actions when connecting to my cars bluetooth as an event trigger.


It's a bit much up front, but I hate recurring payments.

I'm on Android 7 (Nougat).

Well, hell... I missed that one about changing names. I guess if, I ever change the apps or the order, I'll try look for it then. Since I spent the time on it, I guess I'll just keep the names in the slides.

I haven't yet started connected things, so fingers crossed that I don't run into any issues. I haven't used Android in 8 years or so I'm kind of exhausted with working on everything.


----------



## UberwithDan

I had been very sick the last week ro so, so i had a lto of time to play with it. I just now reset the entire app to default settings and started from scratch. now the idle timeout feature seems to be working fine!

I found working from GIMP first wrked better for me. I made a base file to start every project with that already has layers with boxes an such marking each pertinent location to make graphic editing easier in regards to overlapping icons etc.

the other great thing is that the supprt team is very responsive. I didnt realize it at first but this can be used as an enterprise level app matched up with their other business services. (maybe you rent out vehicles for uber driers with this setup and it can remotely update all the devices, things like that)


----------



## TheOne859

If anyone in this thread needs the slides I posted customized for their city or other custom slides made.. please PM me.


----------



## Jc.

steveK2016 check this out
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...t-cash-or-card-tips-on-uber-rides/description
You better hurry up


----------



## 781623

Jc. said:


> steveK2016 check this out
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...t-cash-or-card-tips-on-uber-rides/description
> You better hurry up


Nice! But, I prefer looking in the eyes of my tipping passenger when receiving the tips in my hands... Especially the $20 tips and the tips from multiply passengers on the same ride.


----------



## UberwithDan

also theres this new device out called the dipjar. its got a cell connection built in, very smooth user interface but its expensive as hell. 400 for the hardware, 39 a year for the cell connection, 3%* + .17 cents* on each transaction, which make me strongly suspect its a re purposed square reader on the internal



781623 said:


> Nice! But, I prefer looking in the eyes of my tipping passenger when receiving the tips in my hands... Especially the $20 tips and the tips from multiply passengers on the same ride.


I definitely understand that. I have a very obvious tip jar and some people still ask where they should put the tip or prefer to hand it to me directly, which is fine( I think the former is becuase just like you say some people prefer the hand off as it provides a personal connection). 
I am trying to teach myself ho to make an adroid app that would basically let me set a folder that has random "thank you" audio clips with a floating widget icon to leave on the screen for users that says something like "I tipped Dan!" and when they press it the sound plays. I was thinking of fun stuff like maybe throw in a john cena joke for example or that I am the one song, stuff liek that.


----------



## BamadriverTX

TheOne859 said:


> If anyone in this thread needs the slides I posted customized for their city or other custom slides made.. please PM me.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## steveK2016

Thought I'd share my layout for Saint Patrick's Day weekend


----------



## SortofRandom

TK-421 said:


> OK, so I've been slaving away at getting my tablet set up. I think I finally have it. I want to first thank steveK2016 for starting this thread and also Chauffeur_James for his contributions. Through a lot of trial and error I think I have something that works very well and thought I would try to give back a little with what I did.
> 
> First, I decided that since I would be using the tablet for occasional personal use, I would set up a dedicated "UBER" account on my Android Tablet. This way, I could eliminate a number of apps and also made feel a bit safer with anything personal I might have on the tablet.
> 
> Next step was to load up the apps for wallpaper, locking down the device, and apps for the PAX.
> - For the wallpaper I used the one Steve listed (My Wallpaper Slideshow) and it works perfectly.
> - To lock down the apps, I initially went with Nova Launcher and while it works very well, I did not like that one the PAX opened an app, they would have return to the home screen manually. I felt like this would relegate the tablet to one task (music, internet, etc..) and they would never see the slides again nor see the Square app to leave a tip. So at UberwithDan 's suggestion, I checked out SureLock. Basically, SureLock is an app designed to run your tablet as a kiosk. Perfect! The free edition is limited so I decided to go with the paid version which does cost some $$$ (about $40). But I think it will be well worth it since a major feature of this app is an option to revert to the home screen after a designated time period. (You can set it from 10 seconds to many minutes.) Also, I like that with this app, you choose what apps you want to be available as opposed to choosing which ones to lock down. So by default everything is locked down and you select from the app list which ones are available. It works well with the wallpaper and also a screen rotation app I have. I just set them up prior to running SureLock. The only downside to SureLock is that while you can remove App names from the icons, you can not change the name. So my solution was to include the app name as part of the slide. It took some back and forth to edit the slides just right so everything lined up, but it works great.
> - I created the slides using Powerpoint and then copy/pasted them to my photo editor where I could save them as a JPG.
> - I set the slides to change every 12 seconds and I have 12 slides total.
> - I set SureLock to time out on an app after 1 minute of inactivity. I'm not sure if Ill keep it set at that and will have to see how it goes.
> For PAX apps, I have: Spotify, Square, Firefox, FlightStats (Flight/Airport Info), and AccuWeather.
> 
> I think that's about it. Thanks everyone for the inspiration!
> 
> Rob
> 
> Edit: Some slides for viewing...
> View attachment 103166
> View attachment 103167
> View attachment 103168


Very slick solution you guys.
So, SureLock lets you customize the accessible apps (location) that sit on top of the Wallpaper?
And, each app 'times-out' after xx seconds and reverts to the Slideshow.


----------



## UberwithDan

SortofRandom said:


> Very slick solution you guys.
> So, SureLock lets you customize the accessible apps (location) that sit on top of the Wallpaper?
> And, each app 'times-out' after xx seconds and reverts to the Slideshow.


yup! Surelock is an enterprise level solution, the app is jsut the tip of the iceberg but itws perfect for prpjects like this too. The devs/support are also highly responsive and proactive. recently i found it couldnt resize th spotify widget so i had to use another app just for the widget. it took them 2 weeks but they fixed the issue and contacted me after thy figured it out, as promised several times ( ok maybe I bugged them a little bit)
It's quite powerful and has alot more features we havent even discussed as some of hem may not apply to our needs.


----------



## MiCherieAmor

I tried looking to see if anyone post a picture of how it would look to the passenger if sitting in the back seat of your cars but didn't see any. Can someone post a picture of you car set up?


----------



## steveK2016

MiCherieAmor said:


> I tried looking to see if anyone post a picture of how it would look to the passenger if sitting in the back seat of your cars but didn't see any. Can someone post a picture of you car set up?


----------



## Jc.

I don't see any water or mints there, what's wrong with you man?!


----------



## MiCherieAmor

steveK2016 said:


>


Very Nice!!!! I too have floor lights!

Question...What tablet is that? What mount for tablet is that? What apps are you using on the tablet? Is there a tutorial video somewhere to help get the tablet set up?

Much appreciated!!



Jc. said:


> I don't see any water or mints there, what's wrong with you man?!


Lol!!!


----------



## OCMike

MiCherieAmor said:


> Very Nice!!!! I too have floor lights!
> 
> Question...What tablet is that? What mount for tablet is that? What apps are you using on the tablet? Is there a tutorial video somewhere to help get the tablet set up?
> 
> Much appreciated!!
> 
> Lol!!!


All the info you seek is in this thread. Read Read Read


----------



## TK-421

SortofRandom said:


> Very slick solution you guys.
> So, SureLock lets you customize the accessible apps (location) that sit on top of the Wallpaper?
> And, each app 'times-out' after xx seconds and reverts to the Slideshow.


Yes and Yes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

steveK2016 said:


> *My Wallpaper Slideshow*
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubeecube.slideshowwallpaper&hl=en
> $0.00
> 
> So I've been looking for a good slideshow app to use on my headrest tablet.
> 
> The biggest thing I wanted to do was offer the same message I was doing on page, but have it rotated. Why? Because I was worried about Ghosting as well as the message becoming bland as they stare at the same screen for a 5-10 min trip. With a slideshow, it would rotate at least refresh every X seconds.
> 
> What I've been doing is setting the Tablet to go to sleep after 5 minutes and would turn it on as I see the pax approach the vehicle. So many times, i forget to turn it on. Now I can just keep it constantly running in the back.
> 
> This app does something interesting that sold me: It's your actual wallpaper that is the slide show. This was great for me because I want my pax to still be able to select YouTube or Pandora if they want to use the tablet but otherwise, they rotate through the slides.
> 
> I created a slide that simpsonsverytall recommended in another thread, *Tipping Hall of Fame*, so I may test this out this weekend and see how well it does. All stock photos, hopefully no one looks too much in detail, haha, though it doesn't look obvious that they're all different cars...
> 
> *Newest Slide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The space above "Stream Music!" is where the YouTube, Pandora and Chrome apps appear...
> 
> Constructive criticism or slide suggestions would be appreciated.


This all looks great.

Are these backgrounds for the Android home screen? Or is it a separate app, like an equivalent of Powerpoint? Can pax press the screen or press buttons on the tablet to stop the slideshow and start messing around with the tablet?


----------



## steveK2016

The Gift of Fish said:


> This all looks great.
> 
> Are these backgrounds for the Android home screen? Or is it a separate app, like an equivalent of Powerpoint? Can pax press the screen or press buttons on the tablet to stop the slideshow and start messing around with the tablet?


The slideshow app is the background of the tablet. The pax can click on whatever app you make available to them. They cannot stop the slideshow but can open spotify or square on top of it.


----------



## David.Davidson

this is a great idea. I wonder if I could run an app like "android secret recorder" in the background that would record while displaying the images? Also what mount do you guys use? I see one on amazon but it's $25, I'll have to check ebay also.


----------



## UberwithDan

David.Davidson said:


> this is a great idea. I wonder if I could run an app like "android secret recorder" in the background that would record while displaying the images? Also what mount do you guys use? I see one on amazon but it's $25, I'll have to check ebay also.


This company also has a similar model on amazon for a tiny bit more that you can set to an angle.

This one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPCJFR4/?tag=ubne0c-20

I use a cheap white tablet I bought on ebay from china. It doesnt need to be a powerhouse if you are only running a few apps but it should be android 6.0 or higher if you are an android guy. Most peopel think its an ipad. Surelock is a good app to pay for as well. 1.99 a month best app I ever spent money on other than spotify.










oh also you should check your local and state laws in regards to recording. in many states you can at least record video only without consent.


----------



## David.Davidson

found the same model by TFY on ebay for $15.50


----------



## vdubbeet

So impressed fellow Uber drivers. Has anyone done this for iPad yet? Haven't had time to look through everything but I am on page 6 of 12. Might be worth me buying an inexpensive Droid tablet just to do this. Thanks much.


----------



## Jc.

vdubbeet said:


> So impressed fellow Uber drivers. Has anyone done this for iPad yet? Haven't had time to look through everything but I am on page 6 of 12. Might be worth me buying an inexpensive Droid tablet just to do this. Thanks much.


Can't be done on iPad, at least not the way it is explained here


----------



## vdubbeet

Jc. said:


> Can't be done on iPad, at least not the way it is explained here


Bummed. Guess I'll have to buy an inexpensive Android Tablet. Is 7" large enough? Was looking at LG G Pad with Freedom Pop for $59.


----------



## Jc.

vdubbeet said:


> Bummed. Guess I'll have to buy an inexpensive Android Tablet. Is 7" large enough? Was looking at LG G Pad with Freedom Pop for $59.


I think 7 it's too small, should be at least 8" that LG sounds good


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Jc. said:


> I think 7 it's too small, should be at least 8" that LG sounds good


I don't know, I think 7 might be just fine, I use a 9" right now and some people seem annoyed by it. It's too in your face, I am looking at switching to a 7" right now


----------



## vdubbeet

I just spent less than $40 - I'll be happy if it ever arrives - on a NIB, ZTE Trek 2 HD K88 Wi-Fi GSM AT&T unlocked 8". Someone steals it; I don't care. Was looking at LG & Samsung but for what I'm going to use it, 1) I can't afford those 2) this should work just fine. Was thinking same about 7" v 8". In my Prius v, I think 9" would be a little too big. Yeah, I read the reviews and watched the videos about the 5mp cameras not being that great as well as the pixels not being all that high. Perhaps I'm wrong, but to me, for the short amount of time pax are going to be in my vehicle, just doesn't matter. All opinions welcomed. Was thinking about just buying a tempered glass screen protector and a decent holder for it for the back of the passenger side headrest. Saw some linked within this long but awesome thread. Will take another look. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vdubbeet

Is there a consensus on which holder to buy? I've seen at least three suggested but no this is the best and these are the reasons why. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vdubbeet

Chauffeur_James said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my setup. I think it's pretty clean and classy.
> 
> View attachment 94204


James, what mount are you using? Are you happy with it? Thanks.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

vdubbeet said:


> James, what mount are you using? Are you happy with it? Thanks.


 TFY 7-Inch Tablet PC Car Headrest Mount, Fast-Attach Fast-Release Edition, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## vdubbeet

Chauffeur_James said:


> TFY 7-Inch Tablet PC Car Headrest Mount, Fast-Attach Fast-Release Edition, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20


I plan to buy the one that's a smidge bigger but same manufacturer. I bought an inexpensive 8" Android. Thanks, Chauffer_James


----------



## steveK2016

Chauffeur_James said:


> TFY 7-Inch Tablet PC Car Headrest Mount, Fast-Attach Fast-Release Edition, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20


This is the exact one I use.



vdubbeet said:


> I plan to buy the one that's a smidge bigger but same manufacturer. I bought an inexpensive 8" Android. Thanks, Chauffer_James


No need to go bigger. The holder part is garbage, I got rid of that within a week or two.

All you need to do is get 10lbs industrial velcro from Walmart with Sticky back ($3) and put 2-3 strips on the back of the tablet. Now it'll attach to the velcro band no problem.


----------



## Kodyhead

Great thread, it is great to see people who take great pride in what they do and you guys deserve the tips you get. I take pride in the tips I make, and always looking to make more. However I am graphically stupid so can someone make some slides for me? I am in the South Florida area and would like something beachy or carribean themed. Also a few blank slides where I can enter easily local even information like stand up comics or concerts in town, along with a few other specifics, but it should be easy for the people who made these great slides, to just change the background.

I will also compensate you as well please message me if you are interested.

Thanks



Easy Driver - ATL said:


> I bought a TAB 3 for this purpose and discovered afterward that it is NOT compatible with the Square Contactless reader. I advise that you go to the Square web site and select a tablet model that is listed as compatible with the contactless reader.
> 
> I found a Seller Refurbished LG G Pad V 400 for $60.00, including shipping, on ebay. And, this model is compatible with the contactless reader.


Is the setting on the Display able to put the tablet on ALWAYS ON???


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Kodyhead said:


> Is the setting on the Display able to put the tablet on ALWAYS ON???


That's what the SureLock app does, there are also a couple of other apps mentioned in this thread that will do that also.


----------



## David.Davidson

I'm going to use an LG G pad 7 that I had when I was with US Cellular. If anyone else wants a cheap tablet, check ebay, dhgate, swappa, aliexpress. I agree with James, I think anything bigger than 8" would be too big (that's what she said lel)


----------



## vdubbeet

I think someone mentioned a hidden recorder app. Was that a serious comment? I like the idea a lot. I have a dash cam but do not have a cam inside the vehicle yet. Thanks.


----------



## Jc.

vdubbeet said:


> I think someone mentioned a hidden recorder app. Was that a serious comment? I like the idea a lot. I have a dash cam but do not have a cam inside the vehicle yet. Thanks.


Yeap Android secret recorder


----------



## dolllarchaser

vdubbeet said:


> I just spent less than $40 - I'll be happy if it ever arrives - on a NIB, ZTE Trek 2 HD K88 Wi-Fi GSM AT&T unlocked 8". Someone steals it; I don't care. Was looking at LG & Samsung but for what I'm going to use it, 1) I can't afford those 2) this should work just fine. Was thinking same about 7" v 8". In my Prius v, I think 9" would be a little too big. Yeah, I read the reviews and watched the videos about the 5mp cameras not being that great as well as the pixels not being all that high. Perhaps I'm wrong, but to me, for the short amount of time pax are going to be in my vehicle, just doesn't matter. All opinions welcomed. Was thinking about just buying a tempered glass screen protector and a decent holder for it for the back of the passenger side headrest. Saw some linked within this long but awesome thread. Will take another look. Thanks in advance.


How is this tablet working for you? Are you using a data sim or wifi? You got a great deal, I think.


----------



## vdubbeet

Tablet works fine from what I can tell. I plan to use my iPad as my hotspot so I'll be using WiFi. Still working on the tipping wallpapers. Thanks

Is there anything else available to lock it down other than SureLock? I hate recurring monthly charges and I really don't want to spend $39.99. Thanks.


----------



## Jc.

vdubbeet said:


> Tablet works fine from what I can tell. I plan to use my iPad as my hotspot so I'll be using WiFi. Still working on the tipping wallpapers. Thanks
> 
> Is there anything else available to lock it down other than SureLock? I hate recurring monthly charges and I really don't want to spend $39.99. Thanks.


SureLock is free if you only want to let people use 2 apps


----------



## vdubbeet

Jc. said:


> SureLock is free if you only want to let people use 2 apps


Good to know. Thanks, Jc.


----------



## vdubbeet

Did anyone ever buy flic http://bit.ly/2q7vyWU or anything similar? Any input would be much appreciated. I added the device to my Best Buy cart as they have one not too far away and I decided to read more about them just to ensure it would work to control the Android tablet and all I could find were negative reviews. Even more so since they released 2.0 firmware update https://community.flic.io/topic/9/flic-app-2-0-released


----------



## joewatt

steveK2016 said:


> I use this for my tablet: [had to take out the link]
> 
> I like it because it keeps it very tight and close to the headrest. It's thick, industrial strength velcro. No one is going to take that bad boy.
> 
> So I thought, maybe my true tipping success is the fact that I'm driving Select on X, so many of the pax that are starting to tip see the value that they ordered X but got a Select vehicle. With that in mind, I wanted to emphasis that they got a luxury vehicle...


Steve, this is great stuff and you're generous for sharing it. Alas, most of us are disadvantaged by not having a background in graphic design (as I think you do), so the graphics you are showing us are beyond out capabilities. Wouldn't it be nice if someone would make available a more generic set of slides that might work anywhere?


----------



## steveK2016

joewatt said:


> Steve, this is great stuff and you're generous for sharing it. Alas, most of us are disadvantaged by not having a background in graphic design (as I think you do), so the graphics you are showing us are beyond out capabilities. Wouldn't it be nice if someone would make available a more generic set of slides that might work anywhere?


My graphic design services are for sale for a nominal fee


----------



## vdubbeet

Chauffeur_James said:


> In my experience so far, nobody has had any issues using the app by themselves. Here are a couple pics for how I have it setup. First I changed the name of the app to Leave TIP, so it's pretty clear that they need to use that app to leave a tip. Then once the software loads up I have a few preset amounts and also an Other button which allows them to enter their own price.
> 
> The main reason I decided to go this route was because I felt it awkward to either hand them my phone or ask them what amount I should put in. My way 9 times out of ten they have tipped me before the ride has ended which also gets me back on the road faster.
> 
> View attachment 94692
> View attachment 94693
> 
> 
> Chauffer James,
> 
> How did you set this sweet tipping screen on Square. I've been messing with it for over an hour and I'm nowhere near what you have? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here is the mount I bought of Amazon and it works great! If you don't have really thick headrest posts you may need to wrap some electrical take around the post a few times to make it thicker to grab better. I had to do it when I had the rental and it worked really well, and came off without leaving any residue
> 
> Bestrix Universal Headrest Cradle Car Mount Holder for iPad Air2/3/4/Mini, Galaxy Tab 3/4, Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD 6/7 Fire HDX 7/8.9 Fire 2 and all T https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2TBIQ2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> You can use Pandora, but in my opinion Spotify is way better because they can choose a song to play unlike Pandora where you can choose the kind of music you like and it will play similar music. I already pay the $10 / month because I love the app, so it wasn't really extra to add it to mine. Also, Spotify has a feature called Spotify Connect which allows me to actually play the music through my phone which is connected to Bluetooth and I can use my phone to also control the music, so when the Pax gets out I can just open the app on my phone and switch it back to what I was listening to. I love it


----------



## skitty54

First off, I love everybody's designs here. I'm only a beginner, but I already want to do this. Out of 30ish rides, I've only received 2 tips less than $5. But, I have some ideas... Best Buy has Samsung Tab A 8" Wifi for $149. Get 2x, one for each headrest. Also, get a ATT Unite mobile hotspot. On a 2 year contract, it's $49. Go with ATT Unlimited Plus plan, the hotspot will get unlimited data, and you can content filter it using OpenDNS, and you can connect your tablets to them so they still have data. Plus, unlimited plus gets Free HBO and a $25 bill credit for any DirecTV service. So you could offer free wifi, tablets connected to the internet, spotify premium, HBO GO, and if you have it, DirecTV or DirecTV now for live/on demand video. Other option is getting 2x Tab E 8" on ATT 2-year contract for 99 Cents each. Again, both can be put on unlimited data, but that'll be $40/month instead of $20 for a single hotspot

Sounds like too much for X, and I wish my 2017 Prius could do select, almost went camry hybrid but hindsight is 20/20. I'm *ok* at photoshop, but if someone is willing to make slides for me I'd buy them a coffee/drink. But I have to wait a month to transfer my new car to uber. I'll post my setup when I get to it =P
(Edit: Grammar)


----------



## Jc.

I'm rolling out my set up today, this is how it looks.


----------



## vdubbeet

steveK2016 said:


> A couple of slide concepts. Thought? Not sure if this is the exact approach I want to do.


I love this a lot. How do the prearranged trips work for you? I've been using UZURV with some success.



Chauffeur_James said:


> Yes the think on my center console is a Square contactless and chip reader. I also had a lot of issues with the swipe so this is a great backup to make sure I get the tip. It's a little bit of a pain. I've found that I always need to have power connected to it because it will disconnect itself from the tablet. So when I connect it to the power source when I start my day I tend to have to forget the device and re-sync the Bluetooth. But this is only once a day so it's not too much of a pain.


Is there a charge from Square for using the contactless reader? Thinking about buying one from eBay.



Jc. said:


> Yeap Android secret recorder


How do you run it? Every time a pax gets in? I'm confused. I downloaded it but still don't quite understand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

vdubbeet said:


> Is there a charge from Square for using the contactless reader? Thinking about buying one from ebay.


It's the same fee as the credit card swipe


----------



## vdubbeet

Hey Jc, what model of Prius do you have? I have a '12 Prius v Five. Love it! We might just buy another one.


----------



## vdubbeet

Chauffeur_James said:


> In my experience so far, nobody has had any issues using the app by themselves. Here are a couple pics for how I have it setup. First I changed the name of the app to Leave TIP, so it's pretty clear that they need to use that app to leave a tip. Then once the software loads up I have a few preset amounts and also an Other button which allows them to enter their own price.
> 
> The main reason I decided to go this route was because I felt it awkward to either hand them my phone or ask them what amount I should put in. My way 9 times out of ten they have tipped me before the ride has ended which also gets me back on the road faster.
> 
> View attachment 94692
> View attachment 94693
> 
> 
> Here is the mount I bought of Amazon and it works great! If you don't have really thick headrest posts you may need to wrap some electrical take around the post a few times to make it thicker to grab better. I had to do it when I had the rental and it worked really well, and came off without leaving any residue
> 
> Bestrix Universal Headrest Cradle Car Mount Holder for iPad Air2/3/4/Mini, Galaxy Tab 3/4, Nexus 7, Kindle Fire HD 6/7 Fire HDX 7/8.9 Fire 2 and all T https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B2TBIQ2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> You can use Pandora, but in my opinion Spotify is way better because they can choose a song to play unlike Pandora where you can choose the kind of music you like and it will play similar music. I already pay the $10 / month because I love the app, so it wasn't really extra to add it to mine. Also, Spotify has a feature called Spotify Connect which allows me to actually play the music through my phone which is connected to Bluetooth and I can use my phone to also control the music, so when the Pax gets out I can just open the app on my phone and switch it back to what I was listening to. I love it


I've completely screwed up my tipping app. Thought I understood it - doing it on the app however, now I have a complete mess and want to start fresh. Any idea of how I clear out everything I've already input? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rae

steveK2016 said:


> What, give away my new patented Uber Tipping Machine?!
> 
> I'll put something together, if not this weekend maybe next depending on my schedule.
> 
> So first night out with the tablet, here are the takeaways:
> 
> 
> 70% Tipping Rate
> 13 Passengers
> 9 Tipped
> 
> 46% Rated Trips
> 6 Five Star Ratings
> No Negative Ratings
> 
> $79 Total
> $8.77 average per tip
> $6.07 average across all trips
> $74 Cash
> $5 Square Reader
> 
> Had a lot of positive response to the "Tipping Hall of Fame"
> I kept forgetting to ask if they wanted to be on there, remembered on one that gave a $20 but she declined.
> More people took note of the Tablet and used it
> Oh and this...


----------



## AVLien

Setting up the Sherpa Share/Stripe tipping function now. I am also a graphic designer/developer/photographer (really though, I know a lot of ppl say they are. I have HFA) so I plan on using my photography of the city at night.

I take pics when biz is slow at night, so I have some really cool stuff. Check my Flickr, you'll see what I mean. I want to eventually sell prints to pax as well. I took the idea from an article about an ant in San Francisco sellng custom jewelry.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Sherpa Share/Stripe tipping function. It enables Apple Pay via QR code, that was the main selling point for me. The path of least resistance & all that.


----------



## vdubbeet

skitty54 said:


> First off, I love everybody's designs here. I'm only a beginner, but I already want to do this. Out of 30ish rides, I've only received 2 tips less than $5. But, I have some ideas... Best Buy has Samsung Tab A 8" Wifi for $149. Get 2x, one for each headrest. Also, get a ATT Unite mobile hotspot. On a 2 year contract, it's $49. Go with ATT Unlimited Plus plan, the hotspot will get unlimited data, and you can content filter it using OpenDNS, and you can connect your tablets to them so they still have data. Plus, unlimited plus gets Free HBO and a $25 bill credit for any DirecTV service. So you could offer free wifi, tablets connected to the internet, spotify premium, HBO GO, and if you have it, DirecTV or DirecTV now for live/on demand video. Other option is getting 2x Tab E 8" on ATT 2-year contract for 99 Cents each. Again, both can be put on unlimited data, but that'll be $40/month instead of $20 for a single hotspot
> 
> Sounds like too much for X, and I wish my 2017 Prius could do select, almost went camry hybrid but hindsight is 20/20. I'm *ok* at photoshop, but if someone is willing to make slides for me I'd buy them a coffee/drink. But I have to wait a month to transfer my new car to uber. I'll post my setup when I get to it =P
> (Edit: Grammar)


I'd recommend reaching out to SteveK or Chauffer James. They both do slides, for a fee. Steve did mine and I <3 them. Good luck. What Prius model do you have? We have a v Five and love it so much. My spouse has 'almost' convinced me to sell my beloved VW NB Convert and get a Prius c. We'll see.



AVLien said:


> Setting up the Sherpa Share/Stripe tipping function now. I am also a graphic designer/developer/photographer (really though, I know a lot of ppl say they are. I have HFA) so I plan on using my photography of the city at night.
> 
> I take pics when biz is slow at night, so I have some really cool stuff. Check my Flickr, you'll see what I mean. I want to eventually sell prints to pax as well. I took the idea from an article about an ant in San Francisco sellng custom jewelry.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Sherpa Share/Stripe tipping function. It enables Apple Pay via QR code, that was the main selling point for me. The path of least resistance & all that.


Zero experience with Sherpa Share however, I do like your photography. Great eye and a lovely looking pup, I might add. I'm an animal lover, too. Good luck with your setup and I'm sure you'll be able to sell some pics.


----------



## Martok

My setup. Pax response is great and has increased my tips. The tablet has a slideshow that includes what is happening in the area.


----------



## Jc.

Very subtle


----------



## vdubbeet

Martok said:


> View attachment 120518
> 
> My setup. Pax response is great and has increased my tips. The tablet has a slideshow that includes what is happening in the area.


Love it! What mount did you use if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.


----------



## Cali65

Hi all, I would like to set up my Samsung Galaxy Tab E but need help with the screens/layout and set up for Los Angeles area. I can accept Square on my phone but would like to add venmo and paypal id's as well and would like to give the passenger access to Spotify on it too. It would be great if someone has a set up ready to go....worth asking. 

Thank you,
Cali


----------



## TriadUberGoober

Wow! Just stumbled on this forum and read much of it. Can't believe how well some people are doing with tips? I don't think 10% of my riders tip. I must be really terrible! Am considering doing the slideshow thing if I can figure out the software/tablet/mount equation! I would be happy with a 25% tipping rate. I may have to go back and re-read the entire thread.


----------



## Martok

vdubbeet said:


> Love it! What mount did you use if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.


Actually I picked up an art easel from Walmart, mounted it onto a plastic cutting board, painted it all black then Velcro'd it to the center console.


----------



## vdubbeet

Here's a link to my rough draft of my tipping tablet slides. I sped it up 2x - sides are 12 seconds each. Obviously, there will be no music coming from tablet - will use Spotify, if pax would like. Thanks to SteveK for his help! Anyone figure out Flic yet? I'm having a difficult time and it is driving me crazy! Thanks


----------



## Jc.

vdubbeet said:


> Here's a link to my rough draft of my tipping tablet slides. I sped it up 2x - sides are 12 seconds each. Obviously, there will be no music coming from tablet - will use Spotify, if pax would like. Thanks to SteveK for his help! Anyone figure out Flic yet? I'm having a difficult time and it is driving me crazy! Thanks


I use the daydream feature that comes native in Android to show the slides, that way I don't have to be constantly clicking home since the slides kick in after 30 secs of inactivity no matter on what screen you are, that way pax are always watching the slides. 
If you use the slides as background once pax start using Spotify or another app, they won't see the slides again unless you or them click the home button. 
Go to settings, it should be under the display settings


----------



## vdubbeet

Thanks, Jc. I will give that a try.


----------



## TriadUberGoober

vdubbeet said:


> Here's a link to my rough draft of my tipping tablet slides. I sped it up 2x - sides are 12 seconds each. Obviously, there will be no music coming from tablet - will use Spotify, if pax would like. Thanks to SteveK for his help! Anyone figure out Flic yet? I'm having a difficult time and it is driving me crazy! Thanks


Nice job. Nice tip, Oprah!


----------



## vdubbeet

Someone many posts back mentioned using Paypal, Square and another pay site. Am I missing something? What does Paypal offer that Square does not? Thanks.


----------



## Jc.

vdubbeet said:


> Someone many posts back mentioned using Paypal, Square and another pay site. Am I missing something? What does Paypal offer that Square does not? Thanks.


Nothing, you can add venmo or cash by square, people can send you money just by using the nickname you setup


----------



## TriadUberGoober

Venmo is owned by Paypal.


----------



## vdubbeet

Okay, now that I have daydream & MyWallpaperSlideshow installed. Things are working well. Is there a way to insert a movie to either? I just took a screen recording of these events coming up in June or do I just have to take a screen shot of each one? Thanks.


----------



## REDSEA

Chauffeur_James said:


> Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?
> 
> Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app
> 
> Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


Sign me up! What tablet are you using? Will a android tablet work with your iPhone and Spotify? Thanks!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

REDSEA said:


> Sign me up! What tablet are you using? Will a android tablet work with your iPhone and Spotify? Thanks!


We've kind of abandoned this package. I bought 5 tablets, non of which would run all the required apps to make it work properly. Only the more expensive tablets will work,


----------



## REDSEA

Chauffeur_James said:


> We've kind of abandoned this package. I bought 5 tablets, non of which would run all the required apps to make it work properly. Only the more expensive tablets will work,


Will it work on iPad mini's? I'll supply the tablets if you come up with a price to make it shine. I didn't want a subpar tablet anyway.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

REDSEA said:


> Will it work on iPad mini's? I'll supply the tablets if you come up with a price to make it shine. I didn't want a subpar tablet anyway.


Unfortunately we haven't found a way to run a slideshow that allows apps to be placed on the home screen. One downside of apples super restrictive iOS.


----------



## REDSEA

Ok Android it is. Galaxy tab seem to be sufficient or
Is thier a particular tablet that works best? This is something i was interested in and found this thread so I'm in it to win it now.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

REDSEA said:


> Ok Android it is. Galaxy tab seem to be sufficient or
> Is thier a particular tablet that works best? This is something i was interested in and found this thread so I'm in it to win it now.


I run the galaxy tab and is seems to work just fine.


----------



## REDSEA

9.6 or 7 inch? I drive a Prius so I'm guessing 9.6 is too big. I'll pick a couple up and start tinkering. Thanks!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

REDSEA said:


> 9.6 or 7 inch? I drive a Prius so I'm guessing 9.6 is too big. I'll pick a couple up and start tinkering. Thanks!


7 inch. Even for my Chrysler 300 I think the 9.6 would be too big



REDSEA said:


> Sign me up! What tablet are you using? Will a android tablet work with your iPhone and Spotify? Thanks!


Btw yes, I have the Galaxy tab and run Spotify off my iPhone. I'm still trying to figure out a way to make it easier for Pax to use. When they open the Spotify app it asks them if they want to play music on the tablet or continue on my phone. Most of them think they should select tablet, so I have to flip open the app on my iPhone where it will prompt me where to play the music and I have to select my iPhone as the source again. I may include instructions on the slide for the Spotify app


----------



## Coach Bob

steveK2016 said:


> I won't share my fishing holes, but educating pax about tipping will only benefit everyone.
> 
> If I can help others be as good at converting pax into full time tippers, that'll help me out in the long run as well!


Great attitude! Rare to see on here.


----------



## Robert finnly

Is a tutorial video on how to set one of these pads up, i never used one before



vdubbeet said:


> Okay, now that I have daydream & MyWallpaperSlideshow installed. Things are working well. Is there a way to insert a movie to either? I just took a screen recording of these events coming up in June or do I just have to take a screen shot of each one? Thanks.


That looks so cool i want one like this dang. Id def tip you after watching that


----------



## Robert finnly

Im willing to pay someone to make one for me btw


----------



## skitty54

In my area, tipping has been added in the app now. Has anyone else had tipping added in the app, and if yes are you still running these tablets? I like the tablet for promoting tipping and music control, but I'd rather they tip through the app instead of using square cause of the fees incurred...


----------



## Love_Monkey

Chauffeur_James said:


> Out of curiousity if I could offer you a package deal for $125 that would include a preloaded tablet with the graphics, tablet, headset mount and cable would that work for you?
> 
> Since the square is free you would purchase that yourself but we would setup the app
> 
> Others can chime in too. I'm hoping steveK2016 will give me a call and maybe we can get these out to people so everyone can start making some money here.


Are you still offering this package?


----------



## steveK2016

Love_Monkey said:


> Are you still offering this package?


James had gone through a dozen affordable tablets that failed to meet our standards for the project. Last we spoke we shelved the project and when in app tipping happened, I assumed the demand for a platform like this had deminished.


----------



## Love_Monkey

Yeah, I'm still going through the thread. I do love the idea of having this is the back with music and a screen that says "tipping is appreciated". I just can't figure out how to lock my iPad to one screen. I need a millennial to come help me!


----------



## UberwithDan

Love_Monkey said:


> Yeah, I'm still going through the thread. I do love the idea of having this is the back with music and a screen that says "tipping is appreciated". I just can't figure out how to lock my iPad to one screen. I need a millennial to come help me!


I use the Surelock app. not sure if they have it for iphone yet


----------



## BostonBeans

I know this is old considering in-app tipping but I want to put a tablet in my back seat for other reasons (allow them to control radio, etc). Are there any mounts that lock the tablet? Or do I have to keep an eye on the back seat to prevent theft?


----------



## steveK2016

BostonBeans said:


> I know this is old considering in-app tipping but I want to put a tablet in my back seat for other reasons (allow them to control radio, etc). Are there any mounts that lock the tablet? Or do I have to keep an eye on the back seat to prevent theft?


I use a velcro mount then put industrial grade velcro on the back of the tablet. Never had any problems with anyone even attempting to steal it. It would cause the loudest noise if anyone even tries to take it off.


----------



## BostonBeans

steveK2016 said:


> I use a velcro mount then put industrial grade velcro on the back of the tablet. Never had any problems with anyone even attempting to steal it. It would cause the loudest noise if anyone even tries to take it off.


Thanks! Any suggestions for a velcro mount?


----------



## steveK2016

BostonBeans said:


> Thanks! Any suggestions for a velcro mount?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20

The exact one I use. It comes with a piece that you can just put your tablet into, with 4 ellastic bands but I didn't feel secure and it added bulk to the whole thing.

So I just bought industrial strength velcro from walmart and put it on the back of the tablet itself. Secure and impossible to take off without alerting you with loud velcro alarm.


----------



## DexNex

steveK2016 said:


> I use this for my tablet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EDE9APU/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> I like it because it keeps it very tight and close to the headrest. It's thick, industrial strength velcro. No one is going to take that bad boy.
> 
> So I thought, maybe my true tipping success is the fact that I'm driving Select on X, so many of the pax that are starting to tip see the value that they ordered X but got a Select vehicle. With that in mind, I wanted to emphasis that they got a luxury vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also liked your idea about local events. The Atlanta Falcons are playing tonight, so I made this slide for before/during the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they win I'll switch it to this:


Looks great...except for the dirty bird part.


----------



## steveK2016

DexNex said:


> Looks great...except for the dirty bird part.


Haha, when in Rome...


----------



## Tron5000

I know I'm late to the game here, but I recently began showing a slideshow on my iPad and the last few trips have gone well, with an increase in my percentage of riders tipping and rating me 5 stars. It's nothing fancy but I threw together something small. I've also set up the iPad to connect to the car stereo via Bluetooth, so people can just be their own DJ and use the songs I own, or Amazon Music, Apple Music, Pandora...if they want. I can always take requests and just do it myself


----------



## steveK2016

Tron5000 said:


> I know I'm late to the game here, but I recently began showing a slideshow on my iPad and the last few trips have gone well, with an increase in my percentage of riders tipping and rating me 5 stars. It's nothing fancy but I threw together something small. I've also set up the iPad to connect to the car stereo via Bluetooth, so people can just be their own DJ and use the songs I own, or Amazon Music, Apple Music, Pandora...if they want. I can always take requests and just do it myself
> 
> View attachment 203661
> View attachment 203662
> View attachment 203663
> View attachment 203665
> View attachment 203666
> View attachment 203667


Give Spotify a try. Best music service app in the world! Free with commercials, $10 a month with playlist and they have Spotify connect so when the pax leaves you can change the music from the ipad on your cell phone up front.


----------



## Tron5000

steveK2016 said:


> Give Spotify a try. Best music service app in the world! Free with commercials, $10 a month with playlist and they have Spotify connect so when the pax leaves you can change the music from the ipad on your cell phone up front.


 I've thought about it, but I've got Apple and Amazon Unlimited both at $9 a month. I've not really come across something that can't be found on one of those services. Do I really need to add another?


----------



## steveK2016

Tron5000 said:


> I've thought about it, but I've got Apple and Amazon Unlimited both at $9 a month. I've not really come across something that can't be found on one of those services. Do I really need to add another?


The biggest thing I like about Spotify is connect. If either of those two can run the music from different devices at once, then its a mute point.

What i also like about Spotify is I can search my playlist on anyones Spotify account and start playing my music. Ive had a lot of pax that do that. Easier than trying to find music on my playlist they like or searching for a song.


----------



## 42Gears

UberwithDan said:


> I use the Surelock app. not sure if they have it for iphone yet


The functionality of SureLock for iOS devices is now integrated into SureMDM. SureMDM by 42Gears is a mobile management solution that allows easy lockdown of iPhones and iPads to only whitelisted or necessary application. It will be the perfect tool to run a Tipping Sign application on iOS devices using single app mode.


----------



## pycckuu_4ejl

I do apologize for resurrecting this thread. I have a question SureLock is awesome to lock the necessary content. And powerPoint presentation.
But how do you keep your presentation or rotating adds always on. Let's say Pax clicked spotify and it's on spotify now. Or pax clicked minimize button and all of it minimized now.
Could anyone suggest perfect solution for that. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

pycckuu_4ejl said:


> I do apologize for resurrecting this thread. I have a question SureLock is awesome to lock the necessary content. And powerPoint presentation.
> But how do you keep your presentation or rotating adds always on. Let's say Pax clicked spotify and it's on spotify now. Or pax clicked minimize button and all of it minimized now.
> Could anyone suggest perfect solution for that. Thank you in advance!


I don't know about the IOS version, I stopped using the android tablet after Uber launched tipping, but with the android version, you could set a timeout option, so after a few minutes it automatically returns to the slideshow


----------



## Bbonez

@steveK2016 You should also let the pax know how much YOU would tip YOUR driver! Tell them your mission to get tipping out of our society.


----------



## steveK2016

Bbonez said:


> @steveK2016 You should also let the pax know how much YOU would tip YOUR driver! Tell them your mission to get tipping out of our society.


Its been discussed. My issue is with obligatory tipping for standard service, the entitlement issues of those that feel they deserve a tip for merely putting their big boy pants on for the day and their retaliatory tantrums if they do not recieve one. I'm not against tipping if someone wants to tip if they want out of the goodness of their heart or if extraordinary services were recieved.

I appreciate a tip if given one, if not, I hold no ill will towards them or anyone else, I do not downrate them for it nor curse their name nor imagine spitting in their future food.

I'm also not above holding a double standard when it comes to my wallet. I have no shame when dollar bills are concerned.

In fact, I'm quiet consistent with my philosophy if you had the mental capacity to track and understand it.

Thanks for playing though!


----------



## pycckuu_4ejl

steveK2016 said:


> Its been discussed. My issue is with obligatory tipping for standard service, the entitlement issues of those that feel they deserve a tip for merely putting their big boy pants on for the day and their retaliatory tantrums if they do not recieve one. I'm not against tipping if someone wants to tip if they want out of the goodness of their heart or if extraordinary services were recieved.
> 
> I appreciate a tip if given one, if not, I hold no ill will towards them or anyone else, I do not downrate them for it nor curse their name nor imagine spitting in their future food.
> 
> I'm also not above holding a double standard when it comes to my wallet. I have no shame when dollar bills are concerned.
> 
> In fact, I'm quiet consistent with my philosophy if you had the mental capacity to track and understand it.
> 
> Thanks for playing though!


Well to be honest my concern is not even tipping. I have the same philosophy. In fact I don't want people be pressured into leaving a tip. I just wanted to let people know that leaving 4 star rating is actually negative remark towards driver's account. If they feel that they received a good but not excellent service makes them think twice before leaving a "4" because other guy drove Benz full of candies and sony playstation.


----------



## Rae

My tip rate is about 40% now conservatively and I get tips from almost everyone - 8 out of 10 pax. I don't use anything fancy like a tablet. I use a tacky tip jar and good service. :coolio:


----------

